# Les avis et impressions des possesseurs MBPr 15" late 2013



## OSX (24 Octobre 2013)

Merci de donner vos impressions sur votre nouvelle machine 15" retina late 2013, ainsi que le modèle et ces options éventuels. 
Les écrans sont-ils plus stables (saga LG-Samsung)?
Vitesse de transfert SSD...

Qui sera le 1er à le recevoir?


----------



## Difock788 (24 Octobre 2013)

C'est une excellente idée, j'ai craqué hier soir pour le MBPr 15" 2.3/16go/512SSD/Iris Pro + GT 750m et puis j'ai annulé ma commande ce matin afin d'avoir des retours avant de changer de camps et de prendre l'iPad mini retina en même temps. Donc j'attends avec impatience les différents retours.


----------



## Teodoro (24 Octobre 2013)

Pareil que vous, j'attends les premiers retours, surtout pour les problèmes de ghosting des écrans LG.


----------



## dainfamous (24 Octobre 2013)

j'ai acheté le mien le lendemain de la keynote, je suis en asie pour quelques jours encore (la keynote "a eu lieu" vers 1h30 le mercredi matin, a 10h l'achat fut fait dans un apple store), vu la différence de tarif avec la france j'ai pas lésiner...

je viens d'un retina mid 2012, 8Go, 512 de SSD SAMSUNG, écran Samsung 

et je suis tombée sur un retina late 2013, 16Go, 512 SSD Samsung et écran Samsung, donc vraiment bcp de bol sur les 2 cuvées 


la difference n'est pas perceptible, je travailles avec Mavericks sur les 2 macs, 

dans tous les cas les 2 sont de très très belles machines, Mavericks est un super OS (j'ai de la chance la encore car je ne rencontre aucun pb)


----------



## amine07 (24 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de commander le modèle MBPR 15" 2,3Ghz - 16Go de RAM / 512 SSD / Iris Pro + GT 750M. Je ferais mon feedback dès demain


----------



## JulienCROQUE (25 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le miens depuis hier soir 

Version SSD 512Go et GT750m. C'est une très belle machine ! Mais comment fais t-on pour savoir de quels marque est le SSD ?

Sinon je pense que j'ai une application qui fait un peu trop chauffé le MBPr, je pense a Dropbox mais je n'en suis pas sur j'attend d'autres retour 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h02 ----------

Et aussi à pleine charge, l'autonomie indiqué est de 5H .. Bizare !


----------



## OSX (25 Octobre 2013)

Super Julien felicitation  

Pour voir la marque du ssd, essaye:
Pomme, à propos de, plus d'infos, rapport système, dans matériel, stockage.

Normalement, le haut de gamme a un samsung et les 256G des sandisk je crois.
Regarde dans moniteur d'activité quel processus tourne à fond, tes 5h d'autonomie c'est pas assez 
Faut aussi le temps que la batterie fasse quelques cycles.

dainfamous, peux tu expliquer la procédure pour voir la marque de l'écran comme ça on pourrait déceler éventuellement des particularités ou problèmes d'une marque à l'autre.


----------



## JulienCROQUE (25 Octobre 2013)

@OSX 

Merci pour l'indication. j'ai "Nom du support*:	APPLE SSD SM0512F Media" 

SM = Samsung ?

Concernant la batterie je vais attendre quelques cycles avant de vraiment juger. Sinon une question sur BootCamp, est t-il possible d'installer la partition BootCamp sur un disque Thunderbolt Buffalo ? Car j'ai essayer mais soit j'ai loupé quelque choses soit c'est pas possible


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

@ Julien: tu as bien un SAMSUNG 

@ OSX: pour voir quel type de retina on a c'4est tout simple,
il suffit d'ouvrir une fenêtre terminal (launchpad >>> autre)
rentrer cette ligne (un simple copie coller fait l affaire)


```
ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6
```

de la 2 possibilités:

1/ soit on est chanceux est c'est indiqué dans la ligne moniteur LSN (SAMSUNG)
2/ soit on ne l'est pas et on a un LG, indiqué par LN


----------



## JulienCROQUE (25 Octobre 2013)

@dainfamous

Merci pour le code. Dalle Samsung pour moi !

Une idée pour mon problème BootCamp ?


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

est elle visible via un programme tel que CCC (Carbon copy cloner)?

si oui pas de soucis


----------



## knoxibus (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour....

Voilà mon 1er message parmi vous... tout d'abord merci pour votre forum. Espérant à l'avenir apporter ma modeste contribution à votre communauté.

Je me décide donc de passer sous Mac en lorgnant sur les nouveaux MBP retina 15'

Visiblement d'après le site theverge
MacBook Pro with Retina display review (15-inch, 2013) | The Verge
bien des défauts ont été corrigés.. (ventilateurs, chauffe...)

J'attends avec impatience les résultat avec la version 1To... est-ce que l'augmentation de la capacité des SSD ne se fera pas au détriment de leur performance? 

Bonne journée


----------



## dainfamous (25 Octobre 2013)

la seule baisse de performances dont j'ai eu vent et entre les SSDs SANDISK et SAMSUNG,

les premiers étant moins véloce...

maintenant les sandisk se trouvent plus dans les configs en 256 Go


----------



## Niarlatop (25 Octobre 2013)

Plus il y a de puces mémoire travaillant en parallèle dans un SSD, plus il est véloce, au contraire.

Pour un modèle donné, la version 64 Go sera plus lente que la 128 Go, qui sera à son tour plus lente que la 256 Go, etc.


----------



## knoxibus (25 Octobre 2013)

Une chose entendue comme quoi le fait de multiplier les ecritures/lectures dur un SSD le fragilisait... à terme....vraie? légende urbaine?

En conséquence, une config 512 + DD externe USB3 pour notre chère MBR retina 16Go serait plus pérenne que avec un SSD de 1To....( pour du montage vidéo: rushs sur DD externe et traitement photo RAW sur DD externe)

Ce genre de paramètres influerait directement sur les différentes configurations proposées pour notre MBPr 15'....

Très preneur de ce genre d'info qui ferait basculer mon choix sachant que le côté financier est déjà pris en compte....


----------



## Niarlatop (26 Octobre 2013)

Retours d'utilisateurs sur les performances des SSD de 256 Go, 512 Go & 1 To : Haswell Macbook Pro Owners Thread - MacRumors Forums

Le modèle 1 To atteint quasiment 1 Go/s en écriture :love:
(Bon, ça sert à rien pour les 3/4 des gens, mais la classe !)


----------



## knoxibus (26 Octobre 2013)

Super.... merci pour le lien....

En effet, une bien belle  performance!!!! Certes l'utilité est discutable pour autant la capacité  ne se fait pas au détriment de la performance... concernant la durée de  vie du SSD c'est une autre question...à suivre


----------



## Teodoro (26 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de craquer pour le modèle avec la carte graphique (merci Apple on campus qui fait un peu baisser l'addition).

Par contre je suis surpris par la date de livraison estimée par Apple qui est le 6 novembre. Sachant que ceux qui l'ont commandé mardi dernier l'ont reçu vendredi il me semble, je devrais au moins l'avoir cette semaine (je l'ai commandé à l'instant).

La date va-t-elle changer une fois qu'il sera expédié?


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

cela arrive qu'il soit en avance sur sa date d'expédition mais ce n'est pas une certitude

maintenant les précédents acheteurs l'ont reçu avant peut être grâce aux stocks, le MBPr doit être victime de son succès


----------



## yoshigold (26 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part j'ai aussi commandé un modèle 15" juste après la keynote au tarif apple on campus : modèle entrée de gamme avec option 16go de RAM. Comme il s'agit d'une config spéciale j'ai eu un délais de préparation de 3 jours avec une date de livraison prévue entre le 30 octobre et le 4 novembre.
Maintenant qu'il est prêt et expédié la date de livraison indiquée est le 5 novembre alors qu'il devait être livré au plus tard le 4, ce qui fait également plus d'une semaine de trajet.


----------



## MacSedik (26 Octobre 2013)

J'aimerai bien avoir des avis sur le MBPr 15" avec la Iris Pro : 

- Performance globale : vitesse SSD/ marque du SSD / CPU.
- Batterie t-elle bien la charge (8h annoncée par Apple)
- Chauffe ? chauffe pas ?
- l'utilisation de la RAM ? 8 Go suffisants ou vaut mieux mettre 16 Go quitte à ne pas tout utiliser tout de suite ?

P.S. : Valable aussi pour ceux qui ont commandé des retina 13" ou le 15" haut de gamme

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

je vais essayer de répondre a tes interrogations au mieux:

1/ j'ai eu le droit a un MBPr 15" avec SSD et retina SAMSUNG, proco de base: 2,3 GHz et 16Go de DDR,
le SSD va vite très vite, je viens d'un MBPr mid 2012 avec SSD samsung aussi, mais l'impression de rapidité est plus flagrante sur le 2013, peut être est ce du a Mavericks?

2/ pour la batterie je ne peux pas dire, je l'ai toujours laissé en charge pour l'instant donc no comment!

3/ Aucune chauffe excessive, tjrs les memes pbs avec du flash (ça chauffe un poil plus) sinon en utilisation courante les ventilos sont inaudibles a 2000 tr/min

4/ pour la capacité de DDR, c'est un long très long debat mais comme il a été indiquée dans un autre thread: Mavericks prend ses aises qd il a de la ddr a volonté, cf le screen posté!
mais il sait se cantonnait lorsqu'il n'a que 8 Go de DDR (sur mon retina de 2012, avec 8 Go, je suis a environ 5 Go d'utilisation après boot), donc 3 Go de libre...









Sinon pour ma part le couple Mavericks + Retina 15" 2013 avec CG dédiée = IMPRESSIONANT de puissance!




a titre d'infos voici le résultat geekbench de ma machine en 64 bits!


----------



## Bab0u (26 Octobre 2013)

Voilà un thread où je vais m'abonner directement. 

Merci dainfamous pour ces infos. Venant du monde de Bill Gates j'envisage ce late 2013 pour enfin switcher, très probablement avec la 750M embarquée.

Mais je dois avoir encore une tonne de question. Premièrement j'attends avec impatience la comparaison de MacG entre le premier 15" et le haut de gamme avec CG pour voir les réelles différences qu'il y a.
Au niveau des questions plus générales, c'est plus niveau de la température que cela m'inquiète. Par exemple *lorsque je lis ceci* (dans *Heat & Noise*) et que je vois 108°, je me demande si l'impact est le même sur la machine. Par exemple sur mon Vaio, avoir cette température revient à dire que je supprime trois mois de sa vie tellement les composants internes en bave.  Je voulais juste être rassuré sur le fait que les Macbook tiennent la route et sont "prévus pour ça" dans ce cas là.

En tout cas je vais suivre ce topic avec attention, attendre sagement les tests de MacG (qui arriveraient quand d'ailleurs?) pour ensuite me décider sur le modèle à acheter.


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

cela me choque pas de voir 90/100 C de chauffe,

ne compare pas une machine toute plastique (Vaio) avec un retina unibody,

le transfert thermique se fait mieux sur un MBPr, la diffusibilité est hautement bien meilleure!

meme si tu supprimes 3 mois ou plus de la vie d'une machine, tu arrivera a terme a la changer parce qu'elle devient obsolète non pas parce qu'elle a bouillie 
(de tous les macs que j'ai eu depuis G3, aucun n'est passée a la trappe pour cause de surchauffe, peut être est ce different avec les autres utilisateurs)

bref, pour un usage courant la machine est vraiment silencieuse et surtout "froide", 

pour ce qui est de la Iris et de la 750 M, bien que de loin la Iris est la meilleure carte intégrée que Intel n'ait jamais fait, 

il faut garder en tete que les CG dédiés sont toujours meilleures...
donc la 750M est du fait meilleure que la Iris 
(mais a savoir ce que tu veux faire avec ton mac car pour surfer ou faire du traitement de texte la Iris sera suffisante je pense)


----------



## Phntm (26 Octobre 2013)

Merci dainfamous pour ton retour ! 
Je suis aussi très intéressé par le haut du panier du MBPr 15" avec la CG... 
Même si avec le débat qui fait rage à propos du "tout intégré" ça me fait quand même plutôt bien peur... 

Je veux dire, dans un an quand ma garantie sera fini, j'aurais de quoi m'inquiéter si mon ordinateur tombe en panne ou... AppleCare Protection Plan après que la première année soit passé. Mais ça coute quand même... Enfin, l'avenir nous dira, mais je crois que c'est le seul élément qui m'inquiète. Alors pour le coup +1 Bab0u, je vais attendre les retours sur ce petit topic et les tests de MacG ! 

J'ai vraiment envie de rentabiliser l'investissement et que ce dernier dure dans le temps...


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

pour un tel ordi, l'apple care est un avantage indéniable, 

3 ans (au total) de garantie, qd tu utilises comme moi l'ordi tous les jours, c'est un minimum 

il faut savoir (ce n'est indiqué nulle part), que les retinas sont plus fragiles en terme de pixelisation morte (j'ai changé 2 fois l'écran sur mon mid 2012 pourtant un écran SAMSUNG)
après un an, avoir des pixels morts et ne pouvoir les changer gratuitement vu le prix de la machine cela fait mal!


PS: la garantie contractuelle en europe n'est pas passée a 2 ans??? au lieu d'un an?


----------



## Bab0u (26 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> bref, pour un usage courant la machine est vraiment silencieuse et surtout "froide"



J'ai hâte. :love:
Car oui, là mon Vaio plastique me rend fou avec sa chaleur omniprésente partout alors qu'en ce même j'ai à tout péter 12 onglets, iTunes et Skype d'ouverts. :|

Sinon en fait, *voici mon utilisation type* (c'était mon premier message sur ces forums ).

Encore merci!



			
				dainfamous a dit:
			
		

> PS: la garantie contractuelle en europe n'est pas passée a 2 ans??? au lieu d'un an?



Si! En tout cas en Belgique les deux ans sont appliqués.


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Mon utilisation type (je suis graphic & UI designer, désolé pour le terme anglais mais si un collègue passe par ici...):
> Chrome à longueur de journée avec 10-20 (et plus?) onglets ouverts.
> Au minimum Photoshop/Indesign/Illustrator ouverts en permanence. Lightroom devrait aussi être de la partie par moment.
> Photoshop: création/retouche de PSD assez lourd par moment.
> ...



de ce que je sais, pour une telle utilisation une CG dédiée avec ses 2 Go serait peut être plus dans le coup pour tenir dans le temps (obsolescence programmée) 

j'ai lu un article (je ne me souviens plus où je l'ai lu), ou l'on disait que par moment la 650 M du mid 2012 était a ses limites pour gérer les très très hautes résolutions du retina... 

sachant que l'iris n'est pas PLUS puissante qu'une 650 M, je pense que lors de l'achat d'un retina prendre l'entrée de gamme est pas des plus judicieux...

surtout qd l'on a des programmes de la suite ADOBE ouverts en meme temps avec des fichiers conséquents :râteau:

Ah oui aussi vu ton utilisation les 16 Go serait peut être pas mal :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Bab0u (26 Octobre 2013)

Nickel merci!

Oui depuis ce message j'ai changé d'avis.
Je suis parti sur la configuration du premier de gamme (en rajoutant 16Go en mémoire et 512 SSD) et du coup pour une différence de 90 j'ai le haut de gamme incluant bien-sûr mes upgrades, avec processeur un cran au dessus et la 750M. Alors bon... je ne me pose plus de question si ce n'est une grosse review avant de l'acheter!


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

certains te diront ici ou la que l'achat d'une revision A d'un produit Apple n'est pas réellement judicieux car bcp de pbs de jeunesse, qu'il faut attendre les rev B!

par contre pourquoi attends tu une grosse review de ce retina haut de gamme?

ou plutôt qu'attends tu comme indications, peut être peut on t'aider (avant la sortie de la review)


----------



## Bab0u (26 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai pas compris la partie sur les révisions! 
Une révision est une mise à jour? Donc mid-2012 vs. late 2013? 

Pour la review: tout simplement pour situer cette gamme sur les précédents produits car il s'agira de mon premier produit Apple (hors iPad ) et avoir une énième confirmation que les "défauts" du mid-2012 sont corrigés. 

Là où tu pourrais m'aider par contre concerne les cycles de chargement/de batterie sur ces MacBook. Mon idée sur le sujet (comment gérer ça pour maintenir cette performance) est vraiment floue donc autant demander.


----------



## dainfamous (26 Octobre 2013)

sur les cycles de batterie, il y a bcp de choses qui se disent...

de ce que j'ai pu en lire ici ou la, tu devrais pas trop te préoccuper de la batterie si tu te cantonnes a des règles simples:

1/ ne jamais descendre jusqu'a 0% lorsque tu utilises la batterie, a 15% environ tu recharges...

2/ si tu ne l'utilises pas de façon nomade, il te faudra au moins pratiquer un cycle de vidage / mois! (je vais essayer de retrouver l'article apple qui en parle)



pour ce que je disais concernant les rev. je ne sais pas si l'on peux parler de rev B en parlant du late 2013 puisqu'il a changer d'architecture (de IVB on est passé a Haswell)

par contre a contrario, le mid 2012 était un rev A et le early 2013 un rev B


----------



## GenerationQashqai (26 Octobre 2013)

MacSedik a dit:


> J'aimerai bien avoir des avis sur le MBPr 15" avec la Iris Pro :
> 
> - Performance globale : vitesse SSD/ marque du SSD / CPU.
> - Batterie t-elle bien la charge (8h annoncée par Apple)
> ...



Regardes ce test MacSedik 

Late-2013 15-Inch Retina MacBook Pro Review: Apple?s High-Performance Notebook Tops The Field | TechCrunch


----------



## Bab0u (26 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> sur les cycles de batterie, il y a bcp de choses qui se disent...
> 
> de ce que j'ai pu en lire ici ou la, tu devrais pas trop te préoccuper de la batterie si tu te cantonnes a des règles simples:
> 
> ...



Encore une fois: nickel, merci! C'est compris! 
D'ailleurs j'en parle en parallèle avec un ami mac-user qui vient de me conseiller ceci: binarytricks.com

Tout ça devient clair en tout cas.


----------



## Phntm (26 Octobre 2013)

En fait bab0u ton utilisation est pas loin de la mienne (à part Lightroom) mais je risque de tourner aussi souvent entre Ill/Ps/InD avec le classique Chrome et ses tonnes d'onglets, un player/ messagerie et j'en passe ! 

Du coup vos échanges m'apportes pas mal d'information et me rassure aussi dans mon choix... Même si j'avoue que le AppleCare et son prix (outch) me dérange quelque peu. Enfin, disons que ça sera rentabilisé et qu'après deux ans ça devrait être logiquement faisable (si c'est bien deux ans !) de prendre l'AppleCare...
Et puis 300&#8364; sur l'éventuelle réinvestissement nécessaire si tu dois payer plein pot la réparation ou l'achat d'un nouveau MBPr... Au final c'est peu !


----------



## Teodoro (26 Octobre 2013)

Juste pour information, j'ai commandé la version de base avec la 750M ce matin, il vient d'être expédié par contre... il part de chine, donc date de livraison estimée par UPS le 4, donc même pas cette semaine 
Il me semble que les premiers (commandés cette semaine) ne sont pas partis de chine car ils sont arrivés très rapidement.


----------



## Bab0u (26 Octobre 2013)

Tant mieux dans ce cas alors Phntm! 

En fait ici je vais avoir ce rMBP 750M + un adaptateur + Apple Care à 2.636,59 grâce à 10% de réduction 4uCampus. En soit ça revient à dire que j'ai cet adaptateur et l'Apple Care pour 6,59 aha (car oui en Belgique on a +30 en plus que les français sur les prix, vive les taxes).

Bien qu'encore une fois j'hésite de prendre cet Apple Care. :hein:


----------



## MacSedik (26 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> je vais essayer de répondre a tes interrogations au mieux:
> 
> 1/ j'ai eu le droit a un MBPr 15" avec SSD et retina SAMSUNG, proco de base: 2,3 GHz et 16Go de DDR,
> le SSD va vite très vite, je viens d'un MBPr mid 2012 avec SSD samsung aussi, mais l'impression de rapidité est plus flagrante sur le 2013, peut être est ce du a Mavericks?
> ...



Merci pour ton retour  ça m'aidera dans mon choix. 

Je suis intéressé par le MBPr 15" de Base avec la iris pro d'intel, je ne suis pas un joueur dans l'âme et je n'ai jamais joué sur mes Mac donc bon... après je pense que 16 Go de RAM dés le début est la meilleure option pour garder la bécane un petit moment (la RAM est malheureusement soudée) pour le SSD 256 Go sont suffisants pour ma bibliothèque iTunes et tout mes autres fichiers j'ai 4 disque durs externes de minimum 500 Go donc je verrai venir.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

Teodoro a dit:


> Je viens de craquer pour le modèle avec la carte graphique (merci Apple on campus qui fait un peu baisser l'addition).
> 
> Par contre je suis surpris par la date de livraison estimée par Apple qui est le 6 novembre. Sachant que ceux qui l'ont commandé mardi dernier l'ont reçu vendredi il me semble, je devrais au moins l'avoir cette semaine (je l'ai commandé à l'instant).
> 
> La date va-t-elle changer une fois qu'il sera expédié?



J'ai commandé le modèle avec carte graphique et upgrade à 2,6 ghz.
Livraison prévue vers le 8 nov.


----------



## OSX (27 Octobre 2013)

J'ai trouvé une info pour la vitesse des SSd entre le 512 et 1T.:










Donc le 512 est à +-700MB/S et le 1T +- 900MB/S  

Haswell Macbook Pro Owners Thread - MacRumors Forums


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

rhooo la vache, le 1To envoie du paté

mais je me demande si on voit la différence a ce stade entre le 512 et le 1To


----------



## eryllion (27 Octobre 2013)

Il est rapide le ssd.
Faut que la source soit aussi rapide ( ou plus) bien sur.


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

je viens de faire le test avec black magic sur mon sud, j'ai les memes résultats pour mon 512, quelques regrets de ne pas avoir pris le 1 To mais la le prix devait s'envoler 


sinon qu'entends tu par source aussi rapide voire plus?


----------



## eryllion (27 Octobre 2013)

Si tu vieux copier des données sur ton disque. Si ta source est moins rapide que le disque ssd tu seras bridé par la source.
Si tu transfère des données d'un disque externe usb vers ton ssd (et inversement) tu n'iras pas plus vite que l'ancienne génération car bridé par le disque externe et le bus utilisé.


Par contre chargement d'appli tu as sans aucun doute un gain interressant et dans le traitement entre ssd et Ram aussi le gain est important.

Une belle vitesse en tout cas, ça donne envie.


----------



## OSX (27 Octobre 2013)

Je suis bien décidé de prendre la version 1T maintenant , quand je vois mon MPB avec un DD de 5400TR/m ça va me changer


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> Je suis bien décidé de prendre la version 1T maintenant , quand je vois mon MPB avec un DD de 5400TR/m ça va me changer



ben la oui c'est clair que ce sera impressionnant, mais ils ne sont que sur les versions ULTIMATE non?


----------



## knoxibus (27 Octobre 2013)

pareil tres interessé par la version 1To. je me demandais si il y avait moyen de connaître la reference du disque SSD? Quelle technologie utilisee? ecriture de 1, 2 ou3 bits par celulle? bref, les ssd utilises sont ils assez fiables?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

fiables oui ils semblent, 

de ce que j'en sais plus on augmente les tailles des SSD (sur les macs), plus on est certain d'avoir un SAMSUNG et non un SANDISK, le Samsung est plus véloce,


----------



## Bab0u (27 Octobre 2013)

Une news en plus pour ce dimanche:


Macbook Pro Retina 15: l'Iris Pro 5200 finalement assez décevante


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

merci Bab0u,

cela risque de recevoir certaines personnes du fofo qui ne jurait que par cette Iris Pro


----------



## Maci0n (27 Octobre 2013)

Hello à tous

Quelques infos sur les fréquence du GPU ? Je vais moi aussi m'orienter vers le modèle haut de gamme mais j'attends un Max de retour surtout sur l'écran qui à ce prix devra être irréprochable je pense en tout cas :rateau:


----------



## Bab0u (27 Octobre 2013)

Maci0n a dit:


> [...] j'attends un Max de retour surtout sur l'écran qui à ce prix devra être irréprochable je pense en tout cas :rateau:



Bon eh bien... seconde news du jour 

Les MBP Retina Haswell voient encore des fantômes 


*Des problèmes chez vous, côté LG?*


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

cela a tirs était la loterie avec ces écrans 
a ce tarif c'est inadmissible, mais des que ce pb survient les apple stores ne font pas de vieux os pour changer la dalle...

pour ce qui est des dalles SAMSUNG (mes 2 retinas sont seulement avec ces dalles)
sur mon mid 2012 le premier écran était sensible aux pixels morts, j'en ai eu 5 morts en l'espace de 2 mois donc retour a l'envoyeur pour echange...

depuis je touche du bois!


:love:


----------



## Bab0u (27 Octobre 2013)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, à part des soucis de probables pixels morts, il ne devrait pas y avoir cela sur les dalles des 15" avec 750M.

En tout cas je n'hésite plus à prendre l'Apple Care. Ça couvre le vol sinon ce truc?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

non cela couvre pas le vol ce truc (c'est bien dommage)

par contre tu t'avances un peu vite, je n'ai pas dit que sur les configs en 750M il n'y avait plus que des dalles samsung installées je n'en sais rien du tout!


----------



## MacSedik (27 Octobre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Une news en plus pour ce dimanche:
> 
> 
> Macbook Pro Retina 15: l'Iris Pro 5200 finalement assez décevante





Bab0u a dit:


> Bon eh bien... seconde news du jour
> 
> Les MBP Retina Haswell voient encore des fantômes
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes contributions c'est vraiment instructif... Je suis vraiment déçu par la mise à jour en fait la iris pro n'arrive même pas a la cheville d'une CG sortie il y'a deux ans... C'est limite pour les pro bon dans mon cas je voulais le 15" car j'ai toujours eu des 15" mais je pense que je vais prendre un 13" car le haut de gamme à 2600 c'est trop niveau budget et j'ai un seuil psychologique qui est celui de 2000 car je trouve que si on est pas vraiment un professionnel ou qu'on utilise pas sa machine professionnellement (photo pro, vidéo pro, MAO...) mettre 2000 balles dans un ordi c'est indécent... Dans mon cas je fais que de l'encodage vidéo et je vais me mettre à la virtualisation donc je veux de la RAM et de la puissance brute (je m'en fous de la CG). D'ailleurs Quelqu'un est déjà passé d'un 15" a un 13" ?


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

pquoi ne pas se prendre un petit écran externe a coté?

cela te fera mieux passer le fait de passer d'un 15" a un 13" par contre quid de la bonne gestion des 2 écrans par la CG?


----------



## MacSedik (27 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> pquoi ne pas se prendre un petit écran externe a coté?
> 
> cela te fera mieux passer le fait de passer d'un 15" a un 13" par contre quid de la bonne gestion des 2 écrans par la CG?



Oui avec le gain au niveau prix je pense que prendre un écran externe est une bonne idée !  c'est même indispensable si on veut travailler dessus plusieurs heures d'affilée


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

mais comme je l'ai indiquée renseignes toi sur la capacité de la CG a gérer les 2 écrans (celui du 13" et l'écran externe)


----------



## Bab0u (27 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> non cela couvre pas le vol ce truc (c'est bien dommage)
> 
> par contre tu t'avances un peu vite, je n'ai pas dit que sur les configs en 750M il n'y avait plus que des dalles samsung installées je n'en sais rien du tout!



Ah oui oui mais je me base ici sur ce que dit MacG, comme quoi les 13"+ 1er 15" sont soit LG/soit Samsung, tandis que jusqu'ici on dirait que le dernier 15" est full Samsung. Je l'espère en tout cas! Au pire je me demande même si en cas de dalle LG, je ne renverrai pas le Macbook pour changer ça. 





			
				MacSedik a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un seuil psychologique qui est celui de 2000 [...] mettre 2000 balles dans un ordi c'est indécent...



Aha! J'ai pareil... et je pense me bourrer la  lorsque je signerai pour oublier ce moment. Au pire ce sera dans mes frais et puis bon... si mon Vaio tient depuis trois ans sans un seul soucis (car je suis toujours derrière niveau optimisation...), je compte bien garder ce rMBP 3-4 ans aussi.


----------



## MacSedik (27 Octobre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Ah oui oui mais je me base ici sur ce que dit MacG, comme quoi les 13"+ 1er 15" sont soit LG/soit Samsung, tandis que jusqu'ici on dirait que le dernier 15" est full Samsung. Je l'espère en tout cas! Au pire je me demande même si en cas de dalle LG, je ne renverrai pas le Macbook pour changer ça.
> 
> &#8212;
> 
> ...



Je pense que le MBPr va te rester plus que 4 ans largement c'est un belle machine et elle est surpuissante tu va te régaler  mais c'est ça que je trouve dommage c'est qu'il faut mettre le Max de prix pour ne pas tomber sur les écrans LG et avoir une CG digne de ce nom Apple fait beaucoup de compromis et ça pénalise pas mal une machine qui est destinée à une clientèle exigeante


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

ce n'est pas depuis hier que les clients de la première heure se plaignent de la baisse de qualité (arrivé depuis le passage a intel, et a la sous-traitance ASUS en autre)

mais ceux sont tjrs de très très belles machines...


----------



## Bab0u (27 Octobre 2013)

Je suis bien d'accord avec les choix qu'impose Apple pour ne pas (en théorie) avoir de soucis!


----------



## Teodoro (27 Octobre 2013)

Aïe ce problème de ghosting me fait peur maintenant. Y a-t-il déjà eu un cas avec les nouveaux modèles où celui avec la 750M a eu un écran LG?


----------



## OSX (27 Octobre 2013)

Aie zut je pensais cette histoire réglée, je vais bien attendre voir passer mon tour sur cette révision


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Je suis vraiment très embarrassé par cette dernière news.
Comment faire pour ne pas se prendre la tête avec ces problèmes d'écrans en payant avec une machine à 3000 
Fait-il attendre encore la prochaine révision? mais c'est sans certitude qui ça réglera ce stress.
J'ai besoin d'une machine, j'avais déjà repoussé l'achat à cause de cet élément mais maintenant je sais plus quoi faire... 
Acheter un PC portable le temps qu'Apple se décide de remédier une fois pour toute?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

comme je le disais auparavant 2 possibilités:

1/ prendre le haut de gamme qui semble être bcp bcp moins touché...

2/ se prendre une machine en occasion un early 2013 ou un mid 2012, sur lequel on aura pris soin de regarder quel écran et SSD est présent...


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Si je prends c'est le haut de gamme 15" avec 1T mais sans l'option du CPU, mais rien n'indique que ces machines échappent à ce soucis, t'as lu ça où?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

sur macrumors (fofo),

ils indiquent (je ne sais plus ou) que les SSDs tout comme les dalles, a la louche, sont moins touches lorsque ceux sont des retinas avec option (ex: 1To, ou 16Go etc etc)

ce n'est pas statique mais une impression que des users ont retranscrits sur le fofo de macrumors...


----------



## Bab0u (28 Octobre 2013)

Salut dainfamous!

Petite question comme ça: quand Apple annonce 512Go de SSD, combien sont réellement disponibles dès l'ouverture du Mac la première fois?

Merci!


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

pour 512 Go théorique tu disposes de 499,42 Go effectif 

c'est ce que m'indiques mon MBPr


----------



## Bab0u (28 Octobre 2013)

Merci, je peux dormir tranquille cette nuit avant une autre question demain!


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> sur macrumors (fofo),
> 
> ils indiquent (je ne sais plus ou) que les SSDs tout comme les dalles, a la louche, sont moins touches lorsque ceux sont des retinas avec option (ex: 1To, ou 16Go etc etc)
> 
> ce n'est pas statique mais une impression que des users ont retranscrits sur le fofo de macrumors...



Merci, il n'y a encore aucun commentaire sur les nouveau MBP, dernier post est sans réponse.


> Now, the new rmbp 2013 has come out. Do you think they fix the problem quietly?



Edit: Désolé mais à part sur Macg, je n'ai trouvé personne parlant d'un problème de rétention d'image sur les late 2013, aucun témoignage.
Sur le forum Apple, rien non plus, juste quelqu'un qui pose la question sans aucune réponse:
https://discussions.apple.com/message/23551331#23551331
Sur Macrumors non plus aucun cas...
Je sais pas où le rédacteur de MacG s'est basé sur écrire cette news mais en tout cas rien de concret pour le moment.


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

je vais essayer de te retrouver ou ils en parlent,


----------



## Bab0u (28 Octobre 2013)

Tenez, si vous voulez vous marrer un coup...
Voici mon Vaio au repos, à l'instant. Admirez le processeur.

Combien de degrés au repos, vos rMBP ?


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Combien de degrés au repos, vos rMBP ?



je n'en ai aucune idée, 

istat menu plante avec Mavericks 

mais bon vu les rotations des ventilés (inf a 2000) je pense pas que ce soit vraiment important!


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Apparement il est possible de voir si l'écran est un samsung ou Lg pour tous les 15" MPBr.
Il faut aller : System Preferences > Displays > Color Tab > open profile
Model: 0000A019 = LG
Model: 0000A022 = Samsung


----------



## knoxibus (28 Octobre 2013)

Bon eh bien je me lance.... commande du 15' rMBP 16Go i7 2,3Ghz CG 750M avec 1To en SSD.... avec l'apple care.... 1ères impressions d'ici qques jours...


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Félicitation knoxibus 
C'est également la config qui m'intéresse.
La livraison est prévue pour quand?


----------



## Bab0u (28 Octobre 2013)

Tu l'auras sans doute avant moi! Hâte de voir ton avis du coup!


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

très belle machine félicitation!


@ OSX: si c'est dans la partie fabricant du périphérique, ben c'est une partie qui est vide pour moi, pourtant j'ai bien un 15"


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Dommage, mauvaise info alors


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> Dommage, mauvaise info alors



tu l'as trouvée ou cette info?


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Dans un topic macrumors mais je sais plus où

EDIT: c'est ici http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1659245


----------



## Phntm (28 Octobre 2013)

Pareil ! 
Mais par contre 1To, le prix à du bien s'envoler ! 
Vivement ton retour !


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> Dans un topic macrumors mais je sais plus où
> 
> EDIT: c'est ici Samsung or LG? - MacRumors Forums



ok c'est plus clair, il faut aller dans le menu mmo mode et non rester sur la page de garde, donc oui j'ai un SAMSUNG
ça fait plaiz

sinon dans le terminal taper:


```
ioreg -lw0 | grep "EDID" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6
```

ca marche aussi enfin que pour les 15"


----------



## OSX (28 Octobre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Salut dainfamous!
> 
> Petite question comme ça: quand Apple annonce 512Go de SSD, combien sont réellement disponibles dès l'ouverture du Mac la première fois?
> 
> Merci!



Réponse en image


----------



## knoxibus (28 Octobre 2013)

Livraison 9/10 novembre.... On peut s'attendre donc à du 12 novembre du au jour férié....
L'attente va être longue... Je donnerai mes 1ères  impressions des que possible...


----------



## Bab0u (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci! 

Sinon étant futur switcheur, si vous avez des liens remplis de protips, trucs et astuces OSX: je prends! :love:


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

rholalala y en a une liste enorme de site qui te permettent de switcher sans soucis

le premier qui me vient en tete est: rhinos-mac


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Octobre 2013)

Vu que LG et Samsung n'ont rien changé à leurs dalles, il y aura toujours les mêmes problèmes sur les Retina. 
LG = Ghosting, ça viendra d'office même si c'est après des mois.
Samsung = Risque plus élevé de pixels morts.

Tant que rien ne change chez LG et Samsung, rien ne changera sur les Retina. Statistiquement depuis le lancement des Retina, il y a plus de chances d'avoir un écran Samsung sur un modèle CTO et un LG sur un modèle standard.

Vivement un test (un vrai, pas un publireportage comme ce qui existe déjà) sur un site genre Anand Tech.


----------



## OSX (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est quoi un modèle CTO?


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> C'est quoi un modèle *CTO*?



si je ne m'abuse ceux sont les modèles personnalisés


----------



## Niarlatop (29 Octobre 2013)

C'est bien ça, ce sont les modèles personnalisés avec les options proposées sur le site Applestore.
Tu croiseras aussi le terme BTO.
CTO = Configure-to-Order
BTO = Built-to-Order


----------



## OSX (29 Octobre 2013)

ok merci, oui ça sera mon cas mais avec mon manque de chance je risque encore d'avoir des soucis. 
Comme je vais acheter sur le store en ligne, j'ai 14 jours pour le renvoyer je suppose.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

oui c est ça


----------



## 3DHO (29 Octobre 2013)

Alors voilà, nouveau sur le forum, heureux futur possesseur d'un macbook pro, avec upgrade sur le processeur, 1To et carte graphique Nvidia...
Je dois pour mon boulot tourner en dual boot, pour des logiciels graphiques tels que Revit et 3DS Max (produits Autodesk). Ces programmes n'existent malheureusement qu'en version Windows.

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà testé ce genre de logiciels sur les nouveaux macbook Pro, en dualboot  ?

Et au-delà de cela, dès que j'ai la machine, je viendrai donner mes "impressions"...
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Bab0u (29 Octobre 2013)

@3DHO:
J'ai lu par-ci par-là qu'il y a des soucis avec les nouveaux rMBP pour installer Windows via BootCamp. Mais une simple mise à jour software suffirait à régler le soucis. D'ailleurs je pense même qu'il y a une solution en attendant la maj officielle.

Par contre je rajoute une question car cela m'intéresse aussi:
Lors d'un boot, et avec une partoch Windows installée, faut-il toujours choisir son disque de démarrage ou bien on peut en choisir un par défaut?
Merci!


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

tu peux en choisir un par défaut 
enfin qd Boot Camp fonctionne


----------



## Bab0u (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci! 
Bon j'attends encore des nouvelles et la commande va bientôt se faire donc arrivera un moment où je participerai enfin au topic.


----------



## 3DHO (29 Octobre 2013)

Oui, je confirme, j'ai actuellement un macpro, ancienne génération, et le choix de la partition par défaut fonctionne très bien... On peut sélectionner l'une ou l'autre sans avoir à faire de choix au démarrage...


----------



## OSX (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci de rester sur le sujet du fil, BootCamp fait partie d'une autre section


----------



## Johaze (30 Octobre 2013)

3DHO a dit:


> Alors voilà, nouveau sur le forum, heureux futur possesseur d'un macbook pro, avec upgrade sur le processeur, 1To et carte graphique Nvidia...
> Je dois pour mon boulot tourner en dual boot, pour des logiciels graphiques tels que Revit et 3DS Max (produits Autodesk). Ces programmes n'existent malheureusement qu'en version Windows.
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il déjà testé ce genre de logiciels sur les nouveaux macbook Pro, en dualboot  ?
> ...



Je travail depuis 9 mois sous windows avec Boot Camp pour des logiciels spécifiques comme autodesk (revit et autocad), lumion 3d, Arcgis et pas mal de jeux. Et windows est super stable, aucun problème.

ps : Rhinoceros, équivalant de autodesk 3DS max à sortit une beta sous Osx, je te conseil fortement d'aller y jeter un coup d'oeil.

@+
--------------------
Macbook pro 15 2.6 GHz - 8Go RAM DDR3 Crucial - SSd samsung 840 250G - GeForce 650M GT


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

le pb est que Boot Camp sous Mavericks est pas stable, donc conseiller d'installer ces programmes sur un MBP late 2013 (donc avec Mavericks) c'est un peu chaud qd meme


----------



## Johaze (30 Octobre 2013)

bootcamp n'est peut être pas encore très stable sous OS 9 mais il le sera d'ici peut, j'imagine qu'ils y travaillent.

donc je répète : pas de soucis à ce faire, windows est particulièrement stable installé sur un macbook pro.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

Johaze a dit:


> bootcamp n'est peut être pas encore très stable sous *OS 9* mais il le sera d'ici peut, j'imagine qu'ils y travaillent.
> 
> donc je répète : pas de soucis à ce faire, windows est particulièrement stable installé sur un macbook pro.



OS X.9 plutôt 

sinon oui ils y bossent peut être dessus mais pour l'instant c'est la cata. donc a ce jour il n'est pas du tout conseillé de mettre des programmes PRO, pour une utilisation pro sur un système Boot Camp avec Mavericks, ou c'est aller au devant de graves ennuis!

fais ce que tu veux MAIS ne conseilles pas a des personnes qui posent des questions, des absurdités 
A ce jour c'est pas stable épicaytou!!!


----------



## Sharp (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir testé quelques heures LightRoom 5 sur le nouveau MPR 15", je constate des blocages et des dysfonctionnements. 

Après des modifications dans la section développement et quelques redimensionnements d'écran, LR5 ne répond plus aux commandes ! D'ailleurs les ventilateurs se mettent à souffler ce qui veut dire sans doute que la puce Nvidia 750M se met à chauffer ( elle atteint rapidement les 80 c pendant des tests de type Heaven ) ! En effet LR5 exploite la puce graphique dédiée et on peut le constater en cliquant sur un élément dans un menu.

Quelqu'un a testé le nouveau MPR 15 équipé d'un GPU 750M et les performances graphiques qui devraient être supérieures comparées aux anciennes machines ne le sont pas ! Pourtant tous les tests démontrent le gain apporté par le GPU 750m par rapport à l'ancien 650M. Les drivers sont en cause !

Donc en absence d'une mise à jour il faut être prudent avec les applications qui exploitent cette puce. 

J'ai également constaté d'excellentes performances en manipulant les fichiers RAW dans LR5. Ca va aussi vite que sur une machine puissante de bureau.


----------



## Johaze (30 Octobre 2013)

Il faut regarder le problème sur le long terme, et je pense qu'on peut rassurer cette utilisateur en lui disant que pour un usage pro de ces programme il n'y aura pas de problème avec Boot Camp. ou alors dit lui simplement qu'il s'achete un nouvel ordinateur pour pouvoir utiliser ses programmes, ce qui est une absurdité.

bonne journée


----------



## tak (30 Octobre 2013)

Johaze a dit:


> Je travail depuis 9 mois sous windows avec Boot Camp pour des logiciels spécifiques comme autodesk (revit et autocad), lumion 3d, Arcgis et pas mal de jeux. Et windows est super stable, aucun problème.
> 
> ps : Rhinoceros, équivalant de autodesk 3DS max à sortit une beta sous Osx, je te conseil fortement d'aller y jeter un coup d'oeil.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Utilises-tu Lumion sur ton macbook Pro (Boot Camp)? Si oui comment se comportent-ils stp?
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Teodoro (30 Octobre 2013)

Je reviens vous tenir informés de l'évolution de ma commande. Commande passée samedi matin pour le modèle standard avec 750M, UPS me disait livraison lundi 4 novembre et finalement bonne surprise ce matin, livraison aujourd'hui 

Je croise les doigts pour que tout soit parfait, écran et ssd samsung


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

tu as tout sur le fofo pour savoir si tu as du Samsung 

tiens nous au jus!


----------



## Teodoro (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui mais j'hésite un peu à vérifier en fait, ça va me faire cogiter si je n'ai pas de samsung alors que peut être ça ne posera aucun problème. Ce qui me fait très peur c'est le ghosting en fait.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

c'est pas évident,

le ghosting apparait a moyen voir long terme sur les LGs maintenant c'est avec des images en statique durant 10 a 15 mins donc si ce n'est pas ton cas pas de soucis!

puis faut savoir que les dalles samsung sont sensibles aux pixels morts donc l'un dans l'autre...


----------



## Johaze (30 Octobre 2013)

tak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Utilises-tu Lumion sur ton macbook Pro (Boot Camp)? Si oui comment se comportent-ils stp?
> Merci pour ta réponse



IL se comporte plutôt bien même avec des config assez haute. faut pas croire mais la 650M à du potentiel. Lumion 3D est adapté pour les carte graphique non pro (le comble), c'est comme faire tourner un jeux qui demande beaucoup de ressource de 2011. A l'inverse de la politique de autodesk, lumion ne nécessite pas de carte graphique pro et tout les drivers qui vont avec.

Mais bien sur pour faire tourner des projets très complexe à la plus haute qualité il faut une gtx 690 et donc un  pc ou un mac pro de l'ancienne génération.
edit : lumion seulement sous windows
++


----------



## tak (30 Octobre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions


----------



## 3DHO (30 Octobre 2013)

Woaw...

Impressionné par l'activité de ce forum...

Merci pour les infos concernant dualboot. Un peu inquiet quand même du coup à cause de l'instabilité sous Maverick ! Parce que là, j'ai vraiment besoin du dualboot, je ne peux pas me permettre de tourner Revit et 3DS Max en parallels ou vmware, j'ai besoin de toute la puissance.

Dans le cas où dualboot pose problème avec Maverick, je dis une bêtise où on peut toujours réinstaller un OSX 8 pour régler le problème, en attendant la mise à jour de Maverick ?


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

si tu prends un late 2013 fourni avec Mavericks il est pas possible de mettre un OS X antérieur, 

la solution, a ce jour, est d'acheter un mid 2012 ou un early 2013 qui était fourni avec ML...


----------



## Teodoro (30 Octobre 2013)

La nouvelle vient de tomber, écran LG (si LP veut bien dire LG?) :'( Mais SSD samsung.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire... le garder ou l'échanger.


----------



## Bab0u (30 Octobre 2013)

Olalalah... tu me fais peur.


----------



## Teodoro (30 Octobre 2013)

Après rien ne nous dit que le soucis n'a pas été réglé. Et puis les samsung sont plus sensibles aux pixels morts et d'après ce que j'ai lu beaucoup préfèrent les couleurs du LG.

A part un article sur macg d'une personne disant avoir du ghosting avec les nouveaux retina, je n'ai rien vu d'autre. 

Je pense le garder. Quelqu'un sait comment fonctionne la garantie pour ce type de problème? J'ai jusqu'à quand pour déceler un soucis et avoir un changement d'écran gratuit?


----------



## Bab0u (30 Octobre 2013)

Si seulement on y voyait que du feu, ok... mais c'est dommage qu'Apple nhomogénéise pas son produit pour avoir quelque chose d'unique et point barre. Et ne pas commencer, pour les gens (et d'office les pros?), à ne pas regarder quelle dalle est installée. C'est dommage. 

Sinon je ne sais pas te répondre précisément. Tout ce que j'espère c'est de ne pas avoir ce choix à faire. Si tu as du neuf n'hésite pas pour les autres personnes (et sans doute moi du coup haha).


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

Teodoro a dit:


> Après rien ne nous dit que le soucis n'a pas été réglé. Et puis les samsung sont plus sensibles aux pixels morts et d'après ce que j'ai lu beaucoup préfèrent les couleurs du LG.
> 
> A part un article sur macg d'une personne disant avoir du ghosting avec les nouveaux retina, je n'ai rien vu d'autre.
> 
> Je pense le garder. Quelqu'un sait comment fonctionne la garantie pour ce type de problème? J'ai jusqu'à quand pour déceler un soucis et avoir un changement d'écran gratuit?



ben si tu veux un remboursement INTEGRAL, tu as seulement 14 jours après la date d'achat, 

Si tu souhaites faire fonctionner la garantie tu as un an!
(bien que la loi européenne soit passée a 2, mais je sais vraiment pas comment cela se passe) 

tu peux tester pour le ghosting c'est pas sorcier...
MAIS je te conseille de pas te prendre la tete comme tu le aussi les retinas Samsung sont sensibles aux pixels morts...
J'en ai fait les frais, et cela n'est pas la fin des haricots, je veux dire que pour la qualité d'un écran comme cela il était obligée d'avoir des petits soucis donc je fais avec...

je me débrouille toujours pour (lorsque je le passe en garantie pour les pixels morts) ils me le gardent moins de 2 jours


----------



## Teodoro (30 Octobre 2013)

Je n'habite pas près d'un apple store donc si j'ai l'écran à faire changer ça prendra beaucoup de temps de l'envoyer puis de le recevoir à nouveau. Et j'ai peur que lors des réparations ils ne soient pas très soigneux et fassent des rayures en le posant sur des outils, des vis ou autres.

Je pense le garder et croiser les doigts.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

je ne vais JAMAIS dans les apple stores en france, seulement dans les réparateurs agréés

j'en connais un SUPER BON sur toulouse et cela me suffit...


----------



## Teodoro (30 Octobre 2013)

Ah ben tiens il me faut son adresse, je suis sur Toulouse! 

Vend-il également des iphones? J'ai eu deux fois un problème avec un iphone acheté en ligne alors maintenant j'aimerais l'acheter en boutique et le déballer avant d'acheter mais je ne sais où aller sur Toulouse (j'y suis depuis quelques mois seulement).


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

je te le fais passer en MP car je sais pas si on a trop le droit de faire de la pub sur le fofo


----------



## Bab0u (30 Octobre 2013)

Si quelqu'un croise un test comparatif entre le rMBP 650M et le haut de gamme actuel 750M qu'il n'hésite pas à indiquer le lien, je suis preneur!
Je cherche, je cherche mais pour l'instant j'ai l'impression que personne ne s'amuse à faire la comparaison. Je sais qu'il y aurait +10% de gain mais j'ai envie de voir la batterie de test au complet si possible!


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

cela va être difficile, 

tu peux déjà te consoler en énumérant les nouveautés du late 2013:

wifi AC, conso revue a la baisse, Mavericks , thunderbolt 2, Iris pro et plein d'autres choses qui sûrement j'oublies...

deja sur ces points y a eu du changement...
(bon ou mauvais c'est selon)

y a des points auxquels je suis sensible (par ex: le wifi AC, en ayant une borne extrem 2013 ça le fait pour les echanges de fichiers)




edith:

sinon petit comparatif des 2 CGs (650M et 750M)

*ce n'est pas 10 mais 13% de gain attention :love:​*


----------



## Bab0u (31 Octobre 2013)

Encore mieux!

En tout cas le test MacG ne comparera pas le modèle 750M à un autre modèle car ils testent le premier de gamme (juste pour info).


----------



## OSX (31 Octobre 2013)

Regarde ici des tests:
High-end Macbook Pro Retina (late 2013, 15?) benchmark


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> Regarde ici des tests:
> High-end Macbook Pro Retina (late 2013, 15?) benchmark



merci 


mais alors:







ca calme un poil qd meme 

et surtout la conclusion:

_"The new generation is a worthy upgrade from the first generation, especially if you are a gamer. When deciding between the high-end and the normal version..."_



edit: doit y avoir une erreur aussi car il indique bosser sous X.7.5 pour la 650M et non X.8.5


----------



## Bab0u (31 Octobre 2013)

En effet!

Merci OSX au passage!

Ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps (mais la commande n'est toujours pas passée :hein:


----------



## theplayer777 (31 Octobre 2013)

Petite chose qui m'inquiète: j'ai pris le 15" avec la Nvidia et le processeur 2,6GHz, mais la nvidia n'est indiquée nulle par... Ni dans ma commande, ni dans ma facture... Et comme il est possible de configurer exactement la même machine au niveau prix en prennant de base le mbp 15" sans la carte nvidia, vient-elle d'office avec les 2 processeurs "haut de gamme"?


----------



## Niarlatop (31 Octobre 2013)

La GeForce GT 750M est intégrée seulement à la plus grosse config, celle qui débute à 2599&#8364;.
Si tu part de la config à 1999&#8364; tu n'auras que l'Intel Iris Pro.
Comme tu sembles être parti de la config à 2599&#8364;, c'est bon tu auras la 750M.

(Dans tous les cas, il est encore temps d'annuler la commande, ou de la renvoyer à sa réception si tu t'es trompé)


----------



## theplayer777 (31 Octobre 2013)

Non je suis bien parti de la grosse config, mais la carte n'est mentionnée nulle part, et si on prend le 15" "entrée de gamme" et qu'on le configure comme celui "haut de gamme", le prix est identique... Je trouve ça étrange


----------



## Bab0u (31 Octobre 2013)

Non je crois qu'il a commandé le modèle avec la 750M mais que celle-ci napparaît pas dans le récap'.

@theplayer777:
Si ça peut te rassurer j'ai constaté la même chose lors d'une commande test (pour voir la souche TVA aha) donc c'est que c'est "normal".


----------



## NE10 (31 Octobre 2013)

Ne vous fiez pas à ces Bench. 

On voit clairement que la 650M est mieux que Iris pro en Bench et en jeux. 

Par contre sur FCPX, After effects, Premiere pro etc, Iris pro est beaucoup plus rapide que la 650M, et ça c'est génial. 
Le gars fait des test utiles représentatifs d'une vraie utilisation (effets sous AE, warp stabilization, ralentis etc). 

Ultimate 15" MacBook Pro Retina Showdown: GT 650M vs Iris Pro (Early vs Late 2013) - YouTube


----------



## theplayer777 (31 Octobre 2013)

@babou:
C'est exactement ça, mais en plus, il semble ne pas y avoir de différence de prix entre les 2, à 1 centime près... à moins que les processeurs à 2,3 et 2,6 viennent automatiquement avec la GT 750M... (cf. les 2 images ci-dessous)


----------



## Niarlatop (31 Octobre 2013)

La 750M n'est pas disponible sur le premier modèle, peu importe les options que vous choisirez.

On verra si dans un futur proche Apple change la donne, mais pour l'heure le ticket d'entrée pour la GeForce est de 2599 neuf.


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

oui c'est exact!

facture qui s'alourdit un peu plus puisqu'en théorie on se dit que cela ferait tache de prendre une 750M sans 16 Go de DDR puis le SSD etc etc :love::love::love:


----------



## theplayer777 (31 Octobre 2013)

avouez que c'est quand même étonnant qu'à prix égal (les 2 photos...) l'un soit livré avec une carte graphique dédiée et l'autre pas...


----------



## Bab0u (31 Octobre 2013)

Tout est calculé pour passer sur le haut de gamme. Au début j'étais parti comme toi mais en fin de compte il me revient au même de prendre le dernier modèle. Alors bon...


----------



## OSX (31 Octobre 2013)

D'autres chiffres de test de puce graphique 
2013 Retina MacBook Pro - Iris Pro GPU vs others


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

donc d'après ce graphique:

pour des applis développées OPEN CL, la iris pro est une bonne carte, (Imovie, final cut, motion...)

pour ce qui est du reste elle l'est bcp bcp moins!

ceci me surprend quand meme:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Non je suis bien parti de la grosse config, mais la carte n'est mentionnée nulle part, et si on prend le 15" "entrée de gamme" et qu'on le configure comme celui "haut de gamme", le prix est identique... Je trouve ça étrange



J'ai eu le même doute lors de la réception de l'email de confirmation. C'est justifié, on peut confondre une machine avec ou sans carte graphique Nvidia, pour les raisons que tu as évoquées.
Après vérification auprès d'Apple Store, c'est bien le modèle avec carte graphique qui est en préparation.
Livraison estimée autour du 8 nov.


----------



## NE10 (31 Octobre 2013)

Ce bench confirme bien mon post précédent (je rappelle la vidéo : Ultimate 15" MacBook Pro Retina Showdown: GT 650M vs Iris Pro (Early vs Late 2013) - YouTube ) 

Du coup, même au même prix je pense que IRIS pro tout seul est mieux que la 750gt pour tous les users de FCPX, Premiere pro after effects etc. 
Car les résultats sont bien meilleurs dessus selon la vidéo en test réel et le bench open CL, et je suppose que le mac va utiliser la 750m par défaut avec ces programmes alors qu'il ferait mieux d'utiliser le IRIS pro .. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

tu peux forcer l'utilisation de la IRIS Pro face a la 750M si tu veux,
mais je pense que chez Apple ils y ont pensé


par contre première pro je sais pas si il gère l'open CL a fond


----------



## theplayer777 (1 Novembre 2013)

knoxbradfill a dit:


> J'ai eu le même doute lors de la réception de l'email de confirmation. C'est justifié, on peut confondre une machine avec ou sans carte graphique Nvidia, pour les raisons que tu as évoquées.
> Après vérification auprès d'Apple Store, c'est bien le modèle avec carte graphique qui est en préparation.
> Livraison estimée autour du 8 nov.



Quand tu dis vérification auprès d'Apple Store, tu entends par là que tu leur a téléphoné?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Quand tu dis vérification auprès d'Apple Store, tu entends par là que tu leur a téléphoné?



Oui (la commande avait aussi été faite par téléphone).
Mais si tu es bien parti de la 2ème config (à 2599), il n'y aura pas de problème, c'est bien pris en compte bien que ce ne soit pas indiqué clairement.


----------



## OSX (1 Novembre 2013)

Dans ce post Samsung displays on new BTO models? - MacRumors Forums , on voit qu'il y a également des LG pour les BTO.


----------



## Bab0u (1 Novembre 2013)

Olalalalah...


----------



## OSX (1 Novembre 2013)

On retrouve différents soucis:
Rétention d'image, colorimétrie différente en fonction des zones donc impossible à calibrer, pixels mort pour les Samsung, fuite de lumière. 
C'est vraiment la roulette russe 
J'ai souscris une assurance juridique pour les achats au cas où ça se passerait mal avec le SAV. C'est vraiment incroyable d'être à la 3ème génération des rétinas et toujours aussi médiocre. 
Par contre, quand l'écran est bon cette machine à l'air splendide.


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

oui elle l'est, mais bon serrer les miquettes en espérant que rien n'arrive c'est pas glop!!!

puis au tarif ou elle est vendu est ce bien extraordinaire qu'elle soit "splendide"?


----------



## Phntm (1 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> oui elle l'est, mais bon serrer les miquettes en espérant que rien n'arrive c'est pas glop!!!
> 
> puis au tarif ou elle est vendu est ce bien extraordinaire qu'elle soit "splendide"?



Je plussois grandement, et surtout à ce tarif, ça devrait même pas arriver... 
J'ai commandé le miens pour ma part, il y a une heure...  Il y n'y a pas moyen, comme sur un écran "fixe" d'éteindre et d'allumer l'écran de nouveau ? Ca enlèverais pas la rémanence (parce que c'est comme une sorte réinitialisation ça, finalement, quand on éteint/ allume l'écran) ?

Ceci dit, à voir comment pourrait me gêner l'écran de LG ou de Samsung, si c'est que des détails ça devrait aller, c'est sûr par contre que si les couleurs sont pas les mêmes par exemple, sur une même surface, qu'il y a des pixels morts etc. Ca va pas trop le faire !


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

ben tu peux mettre l'écran en veille au bout de X minutes, 

et des que tu rapprise sur une touche ou autre (souris) il se re active seul!


----------



## OSX (1 Novembre 2013)

Étrange cette histoire de craquement New Macbook Pro 15' Retina Body "tick" sound - MacRumors Forums


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

ça existe aussi sur les early 2013 et mid 2012


----------



## OSX (1 Novembre 2013)

C'est un tick d'un mauvais d'assemblage?


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

disons que je l'ai eu après changement de la dalle (suite a pixels morts)

c'est pas vraiment affreux c'est juste un peu chiant qd on le tiens en mains (maintenant c'est résolu: un aller retour chez les genius et hop)


----------



## OSX (1 Novembre 2013)

Ca se situe où exactement?


----------



## dainfamous (1 Novembre 2013)

c'était sur la charnière


----------



## amine07 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bon je viens de récupérer mon MBPr 15" avec la config haut de gamme. Et bien après avoir fait la ligne de commande sur le terminal on me signale "LPxxxxxx" - une dalle LG donc :'(


----------



## dainfamous (2 Novembre 2013)

profites en premier lieu de ton mac puis tu verras par la suite si tu dois la faire changer ou pas...

ne te focalise pas la dessus, mais je te conseille quand meme de faire changer avant la fin de la garantie !


----------



## jefrey (3 Novembre 2013)

J'étais hier matin à l'Apple store de Bordeaux, j'en ai profité pour regarder de plus près les nouveux MBPr.
J'ai été effaré d'entendre le vendeur à côté de moi expliquer à une dame qui voulait brancher un écran externe à sa future machine, qu'elle aurait besoin du modèle haut de gamme pour cela, avec une carte graphique dédiée. J'ai faillit intervenir pour démentir. La puce intel sait gérer jusqu'à trois écrans externes.
Je me pose la question de l'honnêteté ou de l'incompétence de certains vendeurs en AS ou j'ai loupé un truc.


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

jefrey a dit:


> Je me pose la question de l'honnêteté ou *de l'incompétence de certains vendeurs* en AS ou j'ai loupé un truc.



plutôt incompétence oui, car parfois faut voir ce qu'ils tombent conneries,


----------



## MacSedik (3 Novembre 2013)

Moi ce que je trouve effarant c'est les commentaires sur le 15" entrée de gamme c'est si nul que ça ? je veux dire les rumeurs avant la keynote disaient toute qu'il y'a de forte chances qu'Apple ne mette qu'une CG intégrée dans ses MacBook pro mais là tout le monde trouve qu'après coup c'est de la m****. Ce modèle est si catastrophique que ça ? 

Avis à ceux qui l'ont acheté


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

c'est pas réellement de la caca mais a ce tarif quand meme ça fait mal...
une CG qui gere super bien seulement l'open CL et pas trop le reste... c'est vraiment être optimiste pour les besoins a venir


----------



## NE10 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ce n'est pas du tout une catastrophe au contraire ! je viens de rédiger un post dessus car ça m'énerve cette image erronée :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/test-mbpr-15-macg-fausse-1233581.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h52 ----------

Ce n'est pas du tout une catastrophe au contraire ! je viens de rédiger un post dessus car ça m'énerve cette image erronée :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/test-mbpr-15-macg-fausse-1233581.html


----------



## jym06000 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'offrir un MacBook Pro 13 2,4 8go 256 Go, afin de remplacer mon MBA, et je dois dire qu'au départ j'ai été décu des lags en mode mis à l'echelle (1440*900 comme sur mon ancien MBA)

N'ayant rien trouvé sur les forums, j'ai commencé à modifier l'apparence de Mavericks, et j'ai résolu mes lags en dépacant le dock soit à gauche, soit à droite. Pour ma part il est à gauche.

En tout cas, depuis cette modification les lags ont disparus. Mavericks est encore jeune, une mise à jour de l'OS devrait résoudre ce symptôme. L'iris est à des années lumières de mon ancienne HD 3000. Le bon est phénoménal.

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## jym06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

Désolé, erreur de topic...


----------



## hellric (4 Novembre 2013)

J'ai reçu mercredi dernier (avec un jour d'avance !) mon Macbook Pro Retina (modèle de ma signature), et après une semaine, je suis séduit par cette machine. Lors de l'initialisation, j'ai eu peur car j'ai eu un plantage au moment d'encoder mon compte iCloud, mais après plus de soucis. 
C'est une machine d'une fluidité exceptionnelle mais surtout, l'écran Retina, ça change tout. Je viens d'un MBP 15" 2011, OS 10.8, core i7 2.2 GHz, avec carte Radeon 6750M et SSD 512 également, mais ce MBP Retina est plus fluide, magnifique.
Et le rendu de iPhoto est sublime, c'est très dur de revenir sur un autre écran ensuite, et en plus il est bien plus rapide qu'avant pour charger les vignettes et pour scroller. 
J'ai testé Diablo 3, en résolution 2880*1800 c'est pas tout à fait fluide (mais c'est jouable !), par contre je joue en 2100*... et c'est fluide, wow.

Pour info, j'ai l'écran LG et aucune trace de ghosting. je le trouve aussi moins sensible aux reflets que mon ancien MBP.

Le son est aussi étonnant pour un portable, vraiment pas mal !

Enfin il chauffe nettement moins et les ventilateurs sont presque inaudible en jouant à Diablo 3.

Voilà mes premières impressions, si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Novembre 2013)

Tu as laissé tourner Diablo 3 combien de temps, par curiosité ?
Sur les MacBook les ventilo ont tendance à se déclencher au dernier moment, quand la chaleur n'est plus tenable.


----------



## Bab0u (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonne nouvelle pour le non-ghosting sur une dalle LG.

Et niveau température pour Diablo 3, ça dit quoi?

Merci.


----------



## hellric (4 Novembre 2013)

J'ai pas vérifié les températures mais je sentais pas la chaleur sur le clavier comme sur mon MBP 2011. J'ai joué 2h.


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Novembre 2013)

Très bonne nouvelle, merci hellric 
Quelqu'un a un Retina 15 2012 pour nous donner son ressenti après 2 heures en jeu sur Diablo 3 ? Est-il aussi silencieux et frais au niveau du clavier ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

je pense pas qu'il le soit car entre un IVB ou Haswell la différence se fait sentir (un test trouvé sur la toile montrait une différence de température de 10 C pour une meme tache)


----------



## Difock788 (4 Novembre 2013)

J'ai vu ce test qui comparait un rMBP 15 Iris Pro et un rMBP 15 650m, pas étonnant que celui avec la carte nVidia chauffe plus (c'était d'ailleurs précisé)


----------



## nfoulon (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai commandé mon MBP le 24 octobre après avoir été séduit par les annonces. J'ai pris le modèle à 2599 avec option CPU à 2,6 GHz. 
Jusque-là tout va bien, la machine a été expédiée et devrait arriver demain ou après demain (donc je suis plutôt excité a l'idée de la recevoir, vous imaginez bien ). La ou mon problème se pose, c'est suite aux tests effectués sur le 1 To dont je n'ai pris connaissance qu'aujourd'hui... Est-ce que vous pensez que ça vaut le coup de refuser la livraison pour en recommander un autre ? Je me tâte vraiment car en même temps les 775 Mo/s devraient sans doute être suffisants... Et par la même occasion peut-être ne pas reprendre l'option CPU dont les gains sont apparemment minimes...
Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

D'avance merci a tous !


----------



## dainfamous (5 Novembre 2013)

slt

si je comprends tu as pris le 2,6GHz en 512de SSD?

mais qu'en est il de la DDR?
as tu 16 Go comme je le presumes ou seulement 8Go?

tu as 14 jours pour effectuer le renvoi donc soit tu profites de la machine pdf ces quelques jours pour voir si elle te convient, soit tu la renvoi sans l'ouvrir!


----------



## hellric (5 Novembre 2013)

nfoulon, je ne pense pas que tu sentes réellement une différence entre le 2.3 et le 2.6 GHz sauf si tu travailles des gros fichiers vidéo etc, de même entre 775 et 1 TO/s ça va pas être flagrant non plus en usage quotidien. J'étais tenté par le 1 TO aussi mais le prix est vraiment abusé, je prendrai un disque externe USB3 ou Thunderbolt pour bien moins cher.


----------



## OSX (5 Novembre 2013)

nfoulon, félicitation pour ton achat :râteau:
Sur la différence visible entre le 512 et 1T je ne sais pas te répondre, mais si tu as commandé en ligne, t'as 14 jours pour le refuser ou en prendre un autre. En magasin c'est chose impossible ou alors c'est purement un geste commercial du vendeur mais ils n'ont aucune obligation.


----------



## nfoulon (5 Novembre 2013)

Merci a tous pour vos reponses !

@dainfamous: oui il s'agit du modele a 2.6/512/16 Go, c'est d'ailleurs ca qui m'a fait pencher vers un Pro et pas un Air, qui sont toujours limites a 8 Go depuis des annees. J'ai attendu 2 ans, ca n'est toujours pas venu. J'utilise beaucoup de VMs alors il me faut un max de RAM 

@hellric: oui je ne pense pas non plus sentir une grosse difference mais j'ai pour habitude de charger a fond les composants qu'on ne peut pas changer. Cette vieille habitude m'a d'ailleurs pousse a prendre le 512 Go car je pensais upgrader plus tard comme avant... Et comme tu dis, 500 euros de plus ca fait mal. 

@OSX: merci  Oui j'ai commande en ligne, est-ce que tu sais si on a droit d'ouvrir la boite pour tester et au pire le renvoyer ? Je pense de toutes facons que ca sera une belle machine, et que la difference sera minime. Je n'ai pas envie de m'agacer a renvoyer, attendre le remboursement, recommander, rattendre une semaine que ca arrive etc. Comme disait hellric, si je suis short en espace, je mettrai un SSD externe en USB3, ca sera pas le plus rapide mais ca devrait bien tourner quand meme. 

Encore merci, j'ai trop hate de recevoir la bete ! Je vous dirai comment ca se passe


----------



## OSX (5 Novembre 2013)

Le mieux est de pas l'ouvrir (même si je pense que tu peux l'utiliser pour 14 jours) si tu veux un autre modèle, apple viendra le livrer le nouveau et reprendra l'ancien. Un surplus te sera facturé évidement.
Le mieux est de sonner chez Apple et pose la question sur la manière précise de faire même avant de recevoir ta machine.
Il vaut mieux bien réfléchir car t'as encore la possibilité de corriger le tir


----------



## dainfamous (5 Novembre 2013)

non cela se fait pas aussi facilement 
ils te font pas un echange contre un nouveau et ceci devant ta porte, 
la procedure, que je connais car fait 2 fois déjà, est: tu renvois, il vérifies si tout est ok (cela prend 24 heures en général, et ils remboursent !

mais honnêtement tu as une super belle machine donc un echange pour prendre un 1 To/2,3GHz n'est pas des plus logiques... 

cdlt


----------



## nfoulon (5 Novembre 2013)

Oui je pense que ca ira bien  Vivement le deballage


----------



## xavier25 (5 Novembre 2013)

bonjour,

j'ai commandé le mbpr 15" haut de gamme et je suis super impatient de le recevoir, vous vous en doutez (le 13/11 à priori).

J'ai une petite question d'usage, n'ayant jamais eu de mac retina : l'utilisation en capot fermé, avec un écran externe en HDMI, trackpad et clavier bluetooth, ça donne quoi? 

Est-ce rapide (pas de lag), le mac chauffe t-il?

Mon écran externe est une tv hd 22" que je vais utiliser en moniteur donc, c'est un samsung en 1080p. 

A voir aussi, mais je l'utiliserai peut-être en bureau étendu mais j'ai peur du contraste entre l'écran retina et celui de la tv qui a une résolution moins élevée (non?).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

nfoulon a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé mon MBP le 24 octobre après avoir été séduit par les annonces. J'ai pris le modèle à 2599 avec option CPU à 2,6 GHz.
> Jusque-là tout va bien, la machine a été expédiée et devrait arriver demain ou après demain (donc je suis plutôt excité a l'idée de la recevoir, vous imaginez bien ). La ou mon problème se pose, c'est suite aux tests effectués sur le 1 To dont je n'ai pris connaissance qu'aujourd'hui... Est-ce que vous pensez que ça vaut le coup de refuser la livraison pour en recommander un autre ? Je me tâte vraiment car en même temps les 775 Mo/s devraient sans doute être suffisants... Et par la même occasion peut-être ne pas reprendre l'option CPU dont les gains sont apparemment minimes...
> ...



Bonjour, j'attends exactement la même config cette semaine ! (j'abandonnerai donc un Macbook Unibody (mi-2009) Core 2 duo 2Ghz, 4Go Ram).
Aucun regret pour le SSD 512 de mon côté; ça me suffit largement et je ne pouvais pas me permettre le 1 To.


----------



## Bab0u (5 Novembre 2013)

Voilà, c'est commandé.
Je dirai adieu au monde de Bill dans une bonne grosse semaine (car virement bancaire).

J'allume déjà des cierges pour avoir une dalle correcte.


----------



## OSX (5 Novembre 2013)

Super babou , tu verras que le monde de windows après 1 mois tu ne voudras plus jamais y retourner!


----------



## OSX (5 Novembre 2013)

D'après les forums, je n'ai pas encore vu la haute config avoir un problème d'écran
15'' / 2.6 GHz / 16 GB / 1T / 750M

Pouvez-vous me dire si vous tombez sur un témoignage à problème sur cette config svp?


----------



## Bab0u (5 Novembre 2013)

Je me doute OSX! 
Et j'espère aussi pour l'écran...

Sinon je viens de tilter... j'ai pris l'Apple Care et je vois que c'est un "objet" en plus à livrer? Sous quelle forme? Courrier? Colis? oO
Merci!


----------



## OSX (5 Novembre 2013)

l'Apple Care c'est une boite avec un petit code... C'est livré par la poste normalement.


----------



## Bab0u (5 Novembre 2013)

Ah ok très bien, merci!


----------



## iFlorian (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Voilà je suis nouveau sous MacOS (je possède un iPhone 4s depuis 2ans) et je viens du monde PC sous Linux (Gentoo pour ceux qui connaissent...) 
J'ai pris la plus grosse config du Macbook Pro (nvidia, 1 to, proc au plus fort...), je l'ai reçu hier 
Je constate que je me retrouve également avec une dalle LG et j'avoue avoir un peu peur avec les histoires que j'ai pu voir concernant la rémanence sur ces écrans... 
Du coup je pense investir dans un Apple Car d'ici la fin de l'année histoire de me rassurer. 

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas les fameux effets de ghosting mais j'ai entendu dire que cela pouvait survenir quelques mois après... 
C'est embêtant car je n'habite pas à coté d'un Apple Store, et le revendeur apple le plus proche est à 100 kms de chez moi je crois... (vive les Ardennes  )

J'aimerais bien croire que LG a apporter de la qualité à ses écrans... 
Ca m'embêterait vraiment de devoir ré-envoyer le macbook incessamment sous peu... surtout si il faut que je re-transfert toutes mes données...
Quand on envoi un macbook pour un changement de Dalle, il réinstalle le système en effaçant les données ??


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

si ce n est que la dalle non 

mais ils préconisent de fire une sauvegarde, puis je ne laisserai pas mon mac aux mains d'inconnus avec toutes mes infos dedans donc je shootes la partition qd je l'envois en réparation!


----------



## iFlorian (6 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous>
Bonjour,
Ah et bien tu me rassures.
Certes il y'a des documents que j'enlèverais c'est sur... (quoique si c'est un problème autre que la dalle,  par exemple un mac qui ne boot plus sans prévenir... là je ne vois pas comment récupérer mes données, on ne peut même pas dire de prendre le disque ssd pour le mettre ailleurs, ce n'est pas possible, à moins d'avoir deux macbook... )


Dénombre-t-on une grande quantité de personnes avec un macbook pro rétina haswell équipé d'une dalle LG avec des problèmes de rémanence où est-ce maintenant des cas isolés pour l'instant ?


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

statistiquement je n'en ai aucune idée...

cela doit être des cas isolés car sur les fofos ont a plus de gens mécontents que de gens OK avec leurs matos


----------



## Damnegy (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Haut de gamme 15" commandé le 28/10, reçu ce matin (prévu pour demain).
Jusque là, que du bonheur, si ce n'est que j'ai une dalle LG : 
LP154WT1-SJE1
DCN3347052TFD4NAA
Color LCD

Et modèle 0000A019 dans Couleur...

J'ai fait le test pour le ghosting, je n'ai rien remarqué pour l'instant.
Je croise les doigts ! (Hey, j'arrive  à bien taper les doigts croisés )


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

le ghosting arrive souvent après un laps de temps relatif...


----------



## masterkillcat (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour j'ai mon MBPr 15" depuis le 25/10, c'est le modèle 16gb de ram I7 @2,3GHz et GT750M.
C'est un bonheur à utiliser, il est super réactif, l'écran est magnifique (j'avais un 15" normal de 2011 avec un ssd intel a la place du super drive), En tout cas il ne  rame pas dans les jeux (mon ancien avait une HD 6490 avec 256gddr5).
De plus l'autonomie est bien meilleur que mon ancien, Bref je le recommande vivement!


----------



## Bab0u (6 Novembre 2013)

Pas de mauvaises nouvelles par rapport à la dalle depuis?


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

c'est un peu trop court je pense


----------



## tixx (6 Novembre 2013)

Salut à vous,
MBPr 15" retina reçu le 26/10. Modèle 16gb de ram I7 @2,3GHz, GT750M et SSD 1 To (SAMSUNG) avec une dalle... LG...
Pour les plus inquiets, pas de problème de ghosting pour l'instant, écran sublime avec une colorimétrie quasi parfaite! Je ne suis pas inquiet plus que de raison et aviserai si un problème d'écran survient avec le temps. De toute façon entre les prob de ghosting (LG) et les pixels morts (SAMSUNG), on a plutôt l'impression de jouer à la roulette russe... 
En tout cas, plus que ravi de mon achat qui me change quelque peu de mon MBP 2011.


----------



## Jamseth (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir !
Idem reçu ce matin, la plus grosse config 15 pouces.
Je viens d'un mbp 2010 (je précise), le passage au retina est vraiment incroyable (on a beau y être habitué sur des ipads et des iphones, mais devant un ordi c'est vraiment impressionnant. On finit par être choqué par la vibration des typo quand on revient sur un vieil écran -même sur un écran de 'qualité' comme un eizo-). Pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu l'occasion de passer sur un ssd, c'est encore plus choquant que le retina (c'est mon cas n'ayant pas investi sur des ssd sur aucunes de mes précédentes machines).
J'ai de mon côté une dalle samsung (lsn) rien à signaler pour le moment.
Concernant la rapidité de la bête, je n'ai pas encore pu la mettre à l'épreuve (j'ai trop de choses à ré-installer et à re-configurer).
Pas de craquements. Pour le son, je n'ai pas encore pu vraiment écouter quoi que ce soit pour avoir une idée très précise mais mon impression générale c'est que le son semble se propager différemment (par rapport à des mbp 2010 et antérieurs je pense -il ne faut bien évidemment pas s'attendre à avoir la qualité d'enceintes externes mêmes cheap-).
Un gros plus concernant le clavier qui, bien que les touches aient été rabaissées, apporte un meilleur confort de frappe (ça reste bien évidemment toujours du chiclet).
Gros plus aussi concernant la génération de chaleur en idle (sur batterie et/ou secteur) on le sent au toucher.

Je repasserai si j'ai d'autres impressions à vous faire partager


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

content pour vous deux 

pour le cas des pixels morts, sur écran retina SAMSUNG, ils sont d'autant plus présents que lorsque l'on touche la dalle, donc exclus le fait de nettoyer l'écran lorsqu'il est allumé (via lingette ou autre), exclus le fait de montrer du doigt a un cm de l'écran se l'on que l'on désire montrer...: cela m'arrive souvent que des amis, le fassent quand cela arrive je pique une colère de dingue...:love:


----------



## darco1111 (7 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous,
Cela fait quelques temps que je vous lis et j'ai finalement décidé de m'inscrire car j'ai (et j'aurai) des questions 
Je viens du monde Windows, donc Mac c'est tout nouveau (à part Ipad 2 et Iphone 5) pour moi.
J'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro 2.3 8GB et 512GB le 02/11 sur l'Apple Store et après le périple Chine, Corée et Allemagne, il devrait arriver chez moi demain. J'ai commandé aussi une housse et l'Apple Care.
Je trouve bien les factures de la housse et du Mac mais rien pour l'Apple Care. C'est normal ? J'ai besoin de cette facture car je dois rentrer ça dans mes frais. Il me semble avoir lu sur le forum que cela consistait en une boite avec un code. Hors je ne vois aucune date d'envoi pour l'Apple Care. Le Status est 'Prêt pour l'expédition' et c'est tout.
Merci d'avance


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour darco, le mieux est de téléphoner à l'Apple store si y'a des choses qui te semblent pas normales. 
Mais pour la boite de l'Apple care, il est possible qu'elle ne parte pas du même endroit que les usines de montage mais plutôt d'Irlande. Ça fera certainement partie d'un autre envoi. 
Mais sonne chez apple


----------



## darco1111 (7 Novembre 2013)

Merci OSX, je vais essayer ça.


----------



## Katoom (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite me commander un macbook pro rétina late 2013 pour remplacer mon vieux mbp de fin 2008 avec sa 9600gt. Je vais me commander le model avec la 750M, 16Go et ssd de 512. J'ai cependant un doute sur le choix du processeur et je souhaite avoir votre avis.

Jeune architecte je fais tourner des programmes tel que Archicad, Autocad, Artlantis, sketchup et la suite CS6 ainsi que certains programme sous bootcamp. Je me sers aussi de mon mac pour jouer de temps à autre à des jeux. Du coup voila ma question, pour l'utilisation que je souhaite faire, passer d'un 2.3 à un 2.6 est-ce intéressant? Je me dis que le choix d'un 2.6 ne peut pas me faire de mal lors des rendus artlantis, ou pendant un travail sur un projet un peu lourd sur archicad.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour katoom,
Quand on a besoin d'une puissance de calcul , il est évidement que le 2.6 sera plus rapide que le 2.3... Le gain semble être de +- 10% ( si ma memoire est bonne) mais tout dépend du logiciel utilisé. Ensuite, si on doit absolument tenir compte d'un budget, alors faut se poser la question si les 180&#8364; de plus vaut la peine. 
Y a également un élément à tenir compte, c'est que le 2.6 a un impact sur l'autonomie de la batterie si on est souvent dans cette utilisation. 
En résumé, si les 180&#8364; ne sont pas un soucis pour toi, prend le 2.6


----------



## Katoom (7 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse!
L'impact sur la batterie c'est pas bien grave pour moi, je me déplace souvent mais j'ai toujours une prise à porté de main pour le brancher si besoin. Les 180 euros je me dis que vue le prix de la machine je suis plus à ça près ^^.
J'ai juste un peu peur que le 2.6 chauffe plus que le 2.3 et que le mbp soit plus souvent bruyant que le 2.3. D'un coté je viens d'un 2008 avec 9600gt qui fait un bruit pas possible pour une simple vidéo sur internet..


----------



## knoxibus (7 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de recevoir Mon MBPr 15': 2,3Ghz GT 750M et SSD 1To.... Hyper satisfait du produit.... et surtout totalement impressionné par cet écran. Quand aux performances, il me manque bien évidement un peu de temps....
Le SSD est un Samsung l'écran un LG.... Rien à signaler de ce côté si ce n'est qu'il est magnifique... Visiblement les problèmes de ghosting se font vraiment plus rares avec cette nouvelle version. à voire avec le temps.... Mais pour l'instant hors de question de le changer


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonne nouvelle knoxibus 
J'ai de plus en plus l'impression de faire le constat suivant ( d'après les différents témoignages du net) : le haut de gamme 15" en 2.3 est en dalle LG et le 2.6 en Samsung.
La taille choisi du SSD n'influencerait pas le type de dalle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu avec 2 jours d'avance le rMBP 15", 2,6ghz, SSD 512Gb, 16 Mo Ram.
Machine impressionnante venant d'un macbook unibody 2009.
Je suis toujours sur la batterie après environ 7h d'utilisation normale. Il devrait rester 1h30 normalement (luminosité 50% à 75 %).
J'ai rapidement fait le test sur le SSD 512 : 730 Mb/s en lecture et écriture.
Je suis déçu de ne plus voir la roue arc-en-ciel tourner !


----------



## Teodoro (7 Novembre 2013)

Je ne vais pas tarder à recevoir mon deuxième macbook, j'ai échangé le premier parcequ'il avait un écran LG mais finalement même si le deuxième en a un je le garderai quand même, je ne veux pas échanger 10 fois.

Je vous fais partager un truc louche d'UPS:

Koeln, Germany	 07/11/2013	 4:40	Lecture au départ
07/11/2013	 0:31	Lecture d'importation
Chek Lap Kok, Hong Kong	 06/11/2013	 18:11	Lecture au départ
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	 06/11/2013	 15:10	Lecture au départ
06/11/2013	 7:24	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China	 06/11/2013	 4:45	Lecture au départ
Shanghai, China	 05/11/2013	 21:28	Lecture d'exportation
05/11/2013	 16:05	Lecture à l'arrivée
05/11/2013	 15:50	Lecture au départ
05/11/2013	 13:51	Lecture de l'origine
China	 05/11/2013	 22:54	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS

Ça fait 13 heures qu'il est partit d'Allemagne et n'est arrivé nul part. Il a pris un aller direct pour la Chine?


----------



## iFlorian (7 Novembre 2013)

OSX> 
Alors je viens faire flancher ton constat car je possède un macbook pro résina 15 avec 16go de dam, 1to ssd Samsung, le proc à 2,6 et... une dalle LG !! 
Donc non ce n'est pas parce que tu as un proc à 2,6 que ça sera obligatoirement une dalle samsung... 

Teodoro> 
Pour l'Allemagne, je m'inquiétais aussi mais apparemment ce n'est pas forcément le macbook qui se trouve là bas, mais c'est une histoire d'administratif avec la douane pour laisser venir ton mac chez toi...


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

iFlorian a dit:


> Donc non ce n'est pas parce que tu as un proc à 2,6 que ça sera obligatoirement une dalle samsung...



tout a fait d'accord avec toi, j'avais lu sur d'autres sites ce meme constat


----------



## knoxibus (8 Novembre 2013)

Une petite remarque sur la dalle..... J'ai réalisé le test pour le problème de rémanence (dalle LG). Le résultat est parfait. Je reste donc très confiant ....un phénomène surprenant cependant qui m'est arrivé une fois... Qui ne s'est pas reproduit après un redémarrage: lorsque j'ai baissé ma luminosité au Max ( écran noir), à un moment, j'ai eu un halo au centre très peu perceptible mais dans lequel on voyait le texte qu'il y avait à l'écran.... Si je passe en veille rien du tout... Normal...  Le phénomène ne s'est pas reproduit .... Pour l'instant. Étrange mais sans aucune incidence sur quoique ce soit....


----------



## Niarlatop (8 Novembre 2013)

Tu as aperçu le matraquage psychologique d'Apple à base d'images subliminales la pomme évidée à l'arrière de l'écran laisse parfois passer de la lumière 

Quand tu baisses la luminosité au max, l'écran n'est pas éteint, seul le rétro-éclairage l'est, donc avec la petite quantité de lumière qui passe à travers la pomme tu arrives à distinguer ce qu'il y a l'écran


----------



## knoxibus (8 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Tu as aperçu le matraquage psychologique d'Apple à base d'images subliminales la pomme évidée à l'arrière de l'écran laisse parfois passer de la lumière
> 
> Quand tu baisses la luminosité au max, l'écran n'est pas éteint, seul le rétro-éclairage l'est, donc avec la petite quantité de lumière qui passe à travers la pomme tu arrives à distinguer ce qu'il y a l'écran



 énorme ça.... Merci pour cette info. Je n'étais pas très inquiet mais je me suis simplement fait avoir par cette psychose qu'il y a autour des écrans LG.... Qui visiblement va finir pas s'estomper car les cas semblent devenir très marginaux....
Merci bcp Niarlatop


----------



## kayos (10 Novembre 2013)

Salut,

je suis tombé récemment sur les test de l'irispro et de la 750m et je voulais le partager avec vous car je suis resté choqué.

Avant tout excusez moi si le lien a déja circulé sur le fofo et dans ce cas merci de m'indiquer où...

Test de l'iris
Test de la CG 750m

Je suis resté con quand à la faible différence de FPS entre les 2.. Pratiquement la CG n'apporte rien, si on ne peut pas pousser les détails avec la iris on ne peut pas plus le faire avec la GeForce...

Alors , je vous lis, mais je ne suis pas un pro, à chaque fois vous dites que la iris est bonne en OPENGL et pas dans autre chose ou l'inverse... je ne sais pas ce que ca veut dire, je ne suis pas pro mais je vous que concretement la CG ne donne pa splus acces aux jeux par exemple... Alors à quoi bon ??

Confirmez vous ces tests??
Reactions ?

Merci !!


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

regarde les définitions utilisées ceux sont du 1024x768 donc faible 

on sait depuis longtemps que la Iris/Iris Pro sont nickel a faible définitions, se bat comme il faut et aussi sous Open CL, c'est son domaine de prédilection 

là où c'est vrai: la différence entre la 650M et 750M, est seulement de 10 %, les 2 cartes sont de la meme famille, 

pour revenir sur la Iris, qd tu augmentes les résolutions, elle est larguée, le nombre de FPS a haute résolution et en 3D ne sont plus en sa faveur...


donc sur un 15", son usage se limitera seulement a faire fonctionner des applis peu gourmandes en 3D, exit le travail pro en 3D, 
il faudra passer, si le travail nécessaire est basé sur du 3D alors a la 750M, elle fera le boulot comme il faut!



donc le 15" d'entrée de gamme sans CG dediee n'est pas une si mauvaise machine, il faut juste être sur de son utilisation et ne pas espérer vouloir avoir de haut FPS a très hautes définitions


----------



## kayos (10 Novembre 2013)

la faible réso... merde ca aussi ca m'avait échappé...
merci pour ta réponse...


----------



## darco1111 (10 Novembre 2013)

darco1111 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Cela fait quelques temps que je vous lis et j'ai finalement décidé de m'inscrire car j'ai (et j'aurai) des questions
> Je viens du monde Windows, donc Mac c'est tout nouveau (à part Ipad 2 et Iphone 5) pour moi.
> J'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro 2.3 8GB et 512GB le 02/11 sur l'Apple Store et après le périple Chine, Corée et Allemagne, il devrait arriver chez moi demain. J'ai commandé aussi une housse et l'Apple Care.
> ...


Salut, quelques heures après avoir posté mon message, la facture de l'Apple Care était dispo. J'ai tout reçu Vendredi 08/11. En ce qui concerne l'Apple Care, pas de boite avec un code, uniquement un petit livre expliquant comment fonctionne l'Apple Care. Je vais devoir téléphoner pour m'assurer que c'est bien actif.
En ce qui concerne le Mac, je le découvre, Dalle et SSD Samsung. Je continue mon apprentissage et je vous tiens au jus


----------



## Bab0u (10 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part mon rMBP 15" arrive ce vendredi.


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

@ darco:

lorsque tu fais un achat comprenant un apple care et une machine, l'apple care est automatiquement activé...

tu peux vérifier l'activation via le net sur le site d'APPLE


----------



## davidsto (10 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> donc le 15" d'entrée de gamme sans CG dediee n'est pas une si mauvaise machine, il faut juste être sur de son utilisation et ne pas espérer vouloir avoir de haut FPS a très hautes définitions



Que pensez de l'IRIS PRO pour une utilisation : 

- montage vidéo (Full HD)
- retouche photo
- connexion du rMBP à un écran externe (4K à l'avenir) via Thunderbolt ? 

Est-elle adaptée ou faut-il passer à la configuration CG dédiée ?

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

davidsto a dit:


> Que pensez de l'IRIS PRO pour une utilisation :
> 
> - montage vidéo (Full HD)
> - retouche photo
> ...



1/ pour le montage video sous final cut pro X ou première, etant du Open CL, l'Iris Pro s'en sortira nickel 

2/ idem pour de la photo

3/ pour ce point j'en sais rien en théorie sur le papier cela peut être géré via Tb2 mais dans la réalité je n'ai aucune idée  donc wait and see
mais honnetement si le passage au 4K est la priorité autant passer sur une 750M


----------



## Phntm (11 Novembre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Pour ma part mon rMBP 15" arrive ce vendredi.



Moi dans la semaine, le 14 plus exactement, je suis pressé ! 

Ceci dit, pour la 4K je suppose que ça suffirait mais je réalise peut-être pas la puissance que cela peut demander... De plus, difficile d'avoir des tests, les écrans 4K ça court pas encore les rues, et surtout pas encore très abordable...
Je suis néanmoins curieux de savoir ce qu'il en est !


----------



## davidsto (11 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> 1/ pour le montage video sous final cut pro X ou première, etant du Open CL, l'Iris Pro s'en sortira nickel
> 
> 2/ idem pour de la photo
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse ! 

Pour le montage en Full HD, tu me parles d'Adobe Première et de Final Cut pro X sous Open CL, qu'en est-il d'iMovie ?


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

idem


----------



## thierryd65 (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MBPR 15" entrée de gamme late 2013 depuis 6 jours.

J'en suis globalement très satisfait sauf pour le wifi (je précise que j'ai une Freebox Revolution).
J'ai installé WiFiSpy et mon débit oscille entre 20 Mbps et jusque 117 Mbps dans de très rares cas !!!
J'avais beaucoup plus de fluidité avec le wifi n de mon mac mini début 2013...

J'hésite à investir dans un Airport Extreme ac ou Time Capsule compatible ac étant donné les tarifs. Peut-être qu'un adaptateur Thunderbolt-Ethernet serait plus indiqué...

Concernant la marque de l'écran je n'arrive pas à la déterminer malgré la commande indiquée que je tape dans le Terminal.

Comment faites-vous pour l'obtenir?

Merci par avance de vos conseils.


----------



## Maci0n (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors j'ai une petite question, est-ce que l'un des propriétaires d'un Macbook pro 15" (le modèle avec la carte dédié) pourrait nous mesurer le nombre de FPS qu'il obtient en faisant du scrolling dans safari? que ce soit avec l'iris ou la nvidia l'information m'intéresse


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

tu aurai un programme a conseiller pour calculer le nombre de FPS?

ps: c'est particulier comme requête


----------



## Maci0n (11 Novembre 2013)

Sur mon MBP je le fais avec Quartz debug (fait partie de xcode)...je vais trouver ça  !


----------



## Bab0u (11 Novembre 2013)

Maci0n a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Alors j'ai une petite question, est-ce que l'un des propriétaires d'un Macbook pro 15" (le modèle avec la carte dédié) pourrait nous mesurer le nombre de FPS qu'il obtient en faisant du scrolling dans safari? que ce soit avec l'iris ou la nvidia l'information m'intéresse




Ahaha! Première fois que j'entends ça! 
Namur centre au fait?


----------



## Maci0n (11 Novembre 2013)

Et pourtant on en mesure des choses :rateau: non c'est juste que je me souviens que les premiers rMBP avaient un problème de fluidité sur le scrolling et je me demandais où ça en était vu que je suis toujours sur MBP classique ^^ mais dès le mois de Mars ou Avril je prendrais la configuration avec les 16 Go + 512 SSD + 750 M Gt, 

Namur centre oui pas loin de la gare...ça fait deux namurois sur le forum


----------



## Phntm (11 Novembre 2013)

Tiens je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais ma date de livraison à changer et estimer à... Demain ! Je passe du 14 au 12... Même si c'est un poil trop beau pour être vrai ! 
Surveiller vos suivi de commande sur le site d'Apple ! 

D'après ce que j'ai lu à droite et à gauche ça semble souvent changer quand le colis est à Tilburg (au pays bas, certainement la plate forme de distribution pour toute l'europe ? (la mienne étant au préalable passé par le Luxembourg...)) ! 

Pour pas trop faire de hors sujet Maci0n, cela dépends pas aussi grandement du navigateur ? Je veux dire, le "rendu" d'une page web ça varie aussi avec le moteur du navigateur, non ?
A supposer que Safari a évolué depuis, mais aussi Chrome, Firefox et j'en passe, du coup, et dans le "pire" des cas un autre navigateur !


----------



## Bab0u (12 Novembre 2013)

J'ai aussi gagné un jour de livraison mais il a l'air de resté à Shangai pour le moment, rien n'est mis à jour à ce niveau là.


----------



## Ardienn (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Petite question (simple?) pour en avoir le coeur net : est-il possible de commander un mbp et de lui changer son ssd (prendre un mbp 128ssd et lui coller un 512 ssd) ?

Ou ça n'est plus du tout possible sur les nouveaux?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je reviens après 1 petite semaine d'utilisation avec le Macbook pro retina 15" / 2,6 ghz / SSD 512 / 16 go Ram / CG Nvidia 750m.
Pour une utilisation bureautique, ça tient quasiment une journée, je dirais entre 8h et 9h (actuellement avec 96 % de charge, luminosité à 50 %, Safari, Mail et Messages ouverts, il indique 9h20).
Pour les logiciels plus lourds (Aperture, iMovie, Sibelius 7, Garage Band, Logic Pro), plutôt entre 5h et 8h. Difficile d'être précis car mon utilisation est variable.
Enfin, bien que je joue assez peu, j'ai voulu tester le jeu "Metro : Last Light".. Et là attention, la batterie a fondu à une vitesse folle : environ 1 heure pour une décharge complète, de 100 à 0. J'ai été surpris par l'extinction de l'ordinateur plus tôt que ce que je pouvais imaginer.. Il faut dire que le jeu est graphiquement assez lourd et les ventilateurs tournent en permanence à fond. Le Macbook chauffe beaucoup et le haut du clavier devient brulant (j'ai eu l'habitude avec mon Macbook Unibody...).
À part ça, je profite.. à vrai dire une machine si confortable me change la vie pour travailler.


----------



## Teodoro (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon deuxième MBPr avec 750M (j'avais échangé le premier à cause de l'écran LG, à tort ou à raison je ne sais pas) et celui-ci est constitué d'un écran samsung et d'un ssd samsung, je suis donc très content.

Après l'avoir scruté sous tous les angles, tout ce que j'ai pu trouver c'est une petite rayure sur le côté droit d'environ 1mm de long et visible seulement à moins de 30 cm, mon côté maniaque ^^ Mais rien d'autre à signaler donc tout baigne.

Je vais commencer à me familiariser avec lui


----------



## DJ-Snowly (13 Novembre 2013)

pillouti a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question (simple?) pour en avoir le coeur net : est-il possible de commander un mbp et de lui changer son ssd (prendre un mbp 128ssd et lui coller un 512 ssd) ?
> 
> Ou ça n'est plus du tout possible sur les nouveaux?



En théorie c'est possible, les SSD étant détachable de la carte mère. Néanmoins, Apple utilise uen connectique qui lui est propre et pour l'instant aucun autre constructeur ne propose une alternative. Peut être que ça viendra dans quelques semaines/mois, mais pas le moyen d'en être sûr. 
Donc pour l'instant, la réponse à ta question est malheureusement non.


----------



## Damnegy (13 Novembre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> J'ai aussi gagné un jour de livraison mais il a l'air de resté à Shangai pour le moment, rien n'est mis à jour à ce niveau là.



Je sais pas si tu le fais déjà, mais j'attendais bêtement que la mise à jour se fasse sur le site d'Apple (ça restait sur Shanghai aussi...), alors qu'il faut plutôt aller voir sur le site d'UPS (j'ai eu une livraison par UPS, je ne sais pas si c'est le cas pour tout le monde) en utilisant le numéro de suivi de la page Apple


----------



## Bab0u (13 Novembre 2013)

Eh bien... voilà! 
J'ai reçu mon rMBP 15" avec 750M. 

D'une livraison prévue lundi prochain je suis passé à vendredi, puis à jeudi... puis à aujourd'hui depuis 15h!

Avec le boulot je ne l'ai ouvert qu'à 21H et dès et je fais actuellement le test de rémanence pour savoir si oui ou non je dois pleurer... encore deux minutes de test.

J'ai un peu du mal pour ce switch (13 ans de Windows bonjour) mais je vais m'y faire! 
Par exemple j'ai pensé que Skype serait sur le Mac App Store et... non? Ou bien fausse manip' de ma part?

Je note une chose pour le moment, très bête:
> Une sorte de (freeze, lag, chute de FPS, comme vous voulez) lors d'un scroll tout simple dans le Finder.


Bon... le temps d'écrire ce message le test est fini et pour dix minutes d'exposition d'un damier avec Apercu, je distingue un légère trace de rémanence. 

La manip' pour vérifier la dalle est bien d'aller dans ColorSync?

Merci!


----------



## dainfamous (14 Novembre 2013)

pour vérifier la dalle, c'est bien le menu colorsync, puis la ligne mmod


----------



## iYan (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour , Apres une semaine d'utilisation de cette machine , j'en suis assez satisfait .Par contre en visionnage de film c'est tout différent .Il y a trop de lumière qui émane des coins de la dalle ,comme ceci :





Selon vos expériences, serait-il préférable de le renvoyer , de passer par l'applecare pour un remplacement d&#8217;écran , ou bien les écrans des MBP retina ne sont jamais totalement noir ? 

j'ai un écran LG (bel écran avec les blanc vraiment blanc , ne semblant pas être touché par le ghosting ).

Merci pour vos avis .

Cordialement,


----------



## Maci0n (14 Novembre 2013)

Super pour la reception bab0u !!

Par contre de fait ca sent l'ecran LG  enfin au pire suffit de faire l'échange via transporteur 

Le lag est intéressant mais peut être juste un problème software :mouais:

@iYan je ferrais changer pour les fuites de lumières maintenant aucune garantie que tu aies mieux malheureusement


----------



## iYan (14 Novembre 2013)

Merci ,
Je vais donc faire un échange. 
D'ailleurs comment cela se passe t'il concrètement ?


----------



## dainfamous (14 Novembre 2013)

soit réparation, soit remboursement après envoi de la machine (via transporteur...)


----------



## darco1111 (14 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> @ darco:
> 
> lorsque tu fais un achat comprenant un apple care et une machine, l'apple care est automatiquement activé...
> 
> tu peux vérifier l'activation via le net sur le site d'APPLE


Merci , en effet je viens de recevoir un courrier me confirmant l'activation de l'Apple Care.
En ce qui concerne le MacBook, je commence à m'y faire (venant du monde Windows). Tout se passe bien mis à part de temps à autre il perd la connexion Wi-Fi et je dois lancer le Diagnostic pour que cela revienne, il me l'a fait 3 fois sur 5 jours.
Niveau batterie je l'ai utilisé à la sortie de la boite, je n'ai pas mesuré combien de temps. Ici je viens de faire une charge (alors qu'il restait 20%). Une fois chargé il indiquait 100% et 8h52.
Cela fait 20 min que je l'utilise et c'est descendu à 97% et 9h49


----------



## Bab0u (14 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> pour vérifier la dalle, c'est bien le menu colorsync, puis la ligne mmod



Et voici le résultat. Je n'ai pas trouvé à quoi cela correspond, désolé. 

@Maci0n:
Je vais attendre un peu concernant la rémanence. Plus trop de freeze pour le moment en tout cas.

Et j'avais oublié ce détail mais pas de fuite de lumière chez moi, ouf...


----------



## iYan (14 Novembre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Et voici le résultat. Je n'ai pas trouvé à quoi cela correspond, désolé.
> 
> @Maci0n:
> Je vais attendre un peu concernant la rémanence. Plus trop de freeze pour le moment en tout cas.
> ...



tu as une dalle LG .

Mon test de ghosting sur cette dalle a provoqué de la rémanence finalement  Retina MBP (rMBP) image-retention test


----------



## Bab0u (16 Novembre 2013)

Je ne vais pas tenter le diable pour le moment.


----------



## Phntm (16 Novembre 2013)

Semaine un peu chargé pour moi, je l'ai recu depuis mardi, sans avoir eu le temps de faire un retour avant. Mais en tout cas une chose est certaine : Ca m'aide vachement, pas de transfert de clef USB des iMac de mon école à chez moi, et puis j'ai tout à porté, que ça soit chez moi, ou à l'école. C'est mon MBP, j'en fais ce que je veux, installe ce que je veux etc. Ca parait tout bête mais c'est vraiment agréable d'avoir son "matos"

Ceci étant dit, je crois que j'ai une dalle LG, je n'en suis pas certains, je ne sais pas comment arriver dans les mêmes options que la capture d'écran de maci0n ! 
Pour le SSD c'est bien un Samsung. 

Pour le retour générale vis à vis du MBPro, il est vrai que l'équivalent Windows (ou les équivalents) ne sont pas vraiment au point. J'ai un ami qui a un Asus, assez similaire dans "l'âme" (du moins il  y a une volonté, dans le châssis aluminium, la finition et la finesse) même puissance à peu près, et je trouve que niveau finition/ qualité son Asus reste en dessous, enfin ça m'as moins donné cette impression de qualité. 
L'écran Retina est vraiment confortable, un grand espace de travail. Pour le système je commence à m'habituer, j'aime bien le principe avec les bureaux : le dashboard toute à gauche, le bureau classique au milieu et un programme (ou plusieurs) spécifique à droite (dommage ceci dit qu'on ne puisse pas mettre CS6 par la bas... et que j'ai InDesign/ Dreamweaver/ Illustrator qui se sont "pixelisé" (Photoshop par contre depuis la MAJ ne se pixelise pas...). On switch à coup de geste vers la gauche. Le centre de notification aussi, à un petit côté pratique mais peut être génant à la longue (mais ça peut se désactiver .

Rien a redire niveau puissance, dans l'immédiat j'ai pas sentis ni de lag, ni de manque. Tout roule : Chrome, suite adobe, Skype, switch régulier entres les différentes fenêtres... Rien à dire !
J'ai joué à quelques petits jeux (indé) type Hotline Miami, Super Meat Boy, Monaco, et l'ensemble fonctionne sans soucis, je l'ai entendu souffler un peu, mais ce n'était pas très inquiétant.
Ceci dit, l'aluminium conduisant plutôt bien la chaleur, il se réchauffe vite aussi.

Autre chose que j'apprécie aussi, la batterie "intelligente" qui arrête de se charger si elle est à 100% et "se désactive" laissant l'ordinateur sur l'alimentation secteur... Ca change des PC portable sous Windows où on doit enlever la batterie pour éviter de le détériorer... Pas de problème de wifi chez moi, ça capte même plutôt bien... 

Quelques petits "bugs" quand je veux faire certaines manip', par habitude avec Windows, mais pour le travail, c'est parfait ! Beau produit donc, et j'espère qu'il vieillira bien !
Car si il y a un truc que j'ai constaté avec les PC portable, c'est qu'ils ont quand même sacrément tendance à finir par vieillir assez maladroitement (perf en deca, malgré formatage, nettoyage et entretien), j'espère qu'il m'accompagnera bien longtemps !


----------



## pititfilou (16 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour les petits chanceux 

Dites moi, je suis en train de baver sur le modèle 15" de base, que pouvez-vous me dire au niveau de la ventilation ? J'étais propriétaire du retina 15" 1ère génération, et c'était franchement une horreur, le ventilo se déclanchaît pour un rien, sans forcément une application "lourde" ouvert.

Est-il silencieux même avec de nombreuses applications ouverte ? À partir de quand joue-t-il l'avion ?

Merci


----------



## Ardienn (16 Novembre 2013)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> En théorie c'est possible, les SSD étant détachable de la carte mère. Néanmoins, Apple utilise uen connectique qui lui est propre et pour l'instant aucun autre constructeur ne propose une alternative. Peut être que ça viendra dans quelques semaines/mois, mais pas le moyen d'en être sûr.
> Donc pour l'instant, la réponse à ta question est malheureusement non.




Merci pour ta réponse DJ-Snowly ! désolé de ne répondre que maintenant (pas eu le temps), merci c'est sympa! Bon, je vais suivre ça de près alors.


----------



## Bab0u (16 Novembre 2013)

Cool ces retours!

Concernant Windows et Bootcamp je n'ai eu aucun soucis à installer Windows 8.1 en tout cas. Je le dis juste par rapport aux articles que je vois par-ci par-là sur les soucis qu'il y a actuellement.

Par contre question, pour toi le pro du Mac. 
> J'ai ajouté mon dossier "Départ" dans le Finder. Si je clique sur "Applications", le dossier est vide. Alors que si je passe par le menu Finder de base "Aller > Applications", mes app s'y trouvent.
J'ai remarqué que le chemin d'accès était différent. C'est normal? 

Merci!


----------



## yoshigold (16 Novembre 2013)

pititfilou a dit:


> Bonjour les petits chanceux
> 
> Dites moi, je suis en train de baver sur le modèle 15" de base, que pouvez-vous me dire au niveau de la ventilation ? J'étais propriétaire du retina 15" 1ère génération, et c'était franchement une horreur, le ventilo se déclanchaît pour un rien, sans forcément une application "lourde" ouvert.
> 
> ...



J'ai pris le modèle de bas avec 16go de RAM en option. En 2 semaines d'utilisation intensive, les ventilateurs ont tourné à plein régime une seule fois et ce durant environ 30 secondes. Autrement pas un bruit.


----------



## jjboy91 (17 Novembre 2013)

Phntm a dit:


> Autre chose que j'apprécie aussi, la batterie "intelligente" qui arrête de se charger si elle est à 100% et "se désactive" laissant l'ordinateur sur l'alimentation secteur...



Comment sais-tu que la charge s'arrête ?


----------



## OSX (17 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous,

Juste un rappel, j'ai fait un topic pour les config qui n'ont pas de problème.
Si vous pouviez participer si votre machine est parfaite:
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/retina-13-15-late-2013-probleme-1233645.html#post12631112

Merci à vous.


----------



## aubry440 (19 Novembre 2013)

salut tout le monde,

j'ai parcouru ce forum sans trouver d'experience (malheureuse)
similaire à la mienne. du moins pas aussi dérangeante.
j'ai enfin reçu il y a trois jour ma bête de configu' MBP retina 15": 2,6 ghz 16go/ 1to ssd. top du top trompettes et tout le tralalaa yeaaaah. je sors le bolide de sa boite et verifie bien sûr illico le type de dalle et SSD qui font tant parler: tout samsung pour moi. ouf. Et aucun problème apparent: dalle nickel et ssd ultra véloce (un rien peut m'epater vu la fatigue qui frappait mon precedent mac).
là arrivent les problèmes: j'installe Garageband et imovie depuis l'appstore. j'ouvre Garageband et là EXTINCTION BRUTALE du mac. je rallume la bécane. Affichage complètement déglingué. le MBP ne démarre pour ainsi dire pas puisqu'il reste sur l'ecran "pomme"...

enfin ce qui est censé etre cet ecran, qui ressemble maintenant à une banane ecrasée qui sort de prison: une pomme complètement deformée qui est à gauche de l'ecran et à droite cinq colones de rayures noires. le tout complètement hachuré de petite rayures grises horizontales.
Apres répétition (30 minutes) de toutes les combinaisons de touches au démarrage possibles et imaginable (à l'aveugle forcement) le mac redemarre normalement (sans que je sache ni ce qui a planté ni ce qui a fonctionné pour repartir).
direct je clean le disque et reinstalle l'OS (mavericks). apres installation du système et de quelques applis, rebelote apres ouverture d'office... même ecran de la mort... envoi direct au SAV.
Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème: carte graphique ?
quelqu'un a-t-il eu la même deception? j'attendais ma bête de course avec impatience, c'est la douche froide.


----------



## OSX (19 Novembre 2013)

Un problème pareil pas la peine de chipoter, t'as fait ce qui fallait! A mon avis c'est la CM à changer.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2013)

aubry440 a dit:


> j'ai enfin reçu il y a trois jour ma bête de configu' MBP retina 15": 2,6 ghz 16go/ 1to ssd.
> []
> qui ressemble maintenant à une banane ecrasée qui sort de prison


Renvoi illico presto subito pour échange à neuf.
N'oublie pas d'enlever les traces de banane écrasée.


----------



## malex (19 Novembre 2013)

aubry440 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème:



Tu as simplement reçu un Macbook Pro Banana : http://cdn.hiconsumption.com/wp-con...s-Dressed-Up-as-Pop-Culture-Characters-19.jpg

Tu devrais être fière!


----------



## Nicolasdn (20 Novembre 2013)

Je m' apprète moi aussi à acheter le mcbkr 15' haut de gamme pour mes études de graphisme

J' ai cependant quelque chose qui me perturbe:

Dans cet ordinateur:

ASUS N550JV-XO220H (90NB00K1-M02820 ) : achat / vente PC portable sur ldlc.be

On peut se rendre compte que cet Asus possède aussi la Gt 750M mais avec 4G0 de mémoire dédiée, ce qui représente quand meme une grande différence, le double de celle du mac indiquée a 2Go

Pensez vous que les cartes sont disposées en SLI? La différence entre les 2 cartes est grande?


----------



## vincenzeaux (20 Novembre 2013)

Salut tout le monde.Je compte revendre mon Mac mini (acheté fin 2012) pour m'acheter un mac book pro 15".
Sachant que je peut le revendre quasiment au même prix que je l'ai acheté, ça vous semble une bonne idée? Mon problème en fait (et c'est sans doute une question bête) c'est, est-ce que le mac book pro (i7 2GHz 256GoSSD 8GoRAM) sera franchement plus performant que mon Mac mini (i7 2,3GHz 8GoRAM DD1T) ? 
Voilà merci


----------



## Bab0u (20 Novembre 2013)

Je peux répondre à vos questions par rapport à Win 8.1 et sur l'utilisation de Battlefield 4 si vous voulez.

Oui je sais, ce n'est pas fait pour ça... mais voilà tant pis.  :love:


----------



## Nicolasdn (20 Novembre 2013)

Windows est il stable, pas de problème? Battlefield 4 tourne comment?


----------



## gigab (20 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
Pour ma part j'ai acheté un mbpr 15' entrée de gamme donc avec 256go ssd et 8go de ram. 
A priori j'ai une dalle Samsung car pas de rémanence 

Je fais un peu de montage vidéo, du traitement photo mais à petite dose et échelle ce qui explique que je n'ai pris "que" la configuration de base sans ajouts de ram ni processeur. 

Problème : lorsque je travaille sur une image de 40mo (oui mo et non go) ou sur un fichier musical de deux pages (je bosse aussi sur finale).... Ça lag ... Ça lag ...
J'avais avant un mbp de 2010 avec un i5 et 8go de ram auquel j'ai rajouté un ssd ocz et je n'avais eu aucun souci de lenteur. Et j'utilisais des fichiers beaucoup plus gros ...

Je vous avoue ne pas avoir pris le temps de lire les 12 pages de ce topic, j'en ai lu quelques unes mais avez vous des problèmes de lenteur de ce type ?
Que faire ? 
Ce n'est pas une lenteur très très handicapante mais pour une machine de ce prix je m'attendais à mieux


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2013)

gigab a dit:


> Je vous avoue ne pas avoir pris le temps de lire les 12 pages de ce topic, j'en ai lu quelques unes mais avez vous des problèmes de lenteur de ce type ?
> Que faire ? (


Il y a pas mal de ralentissements indiqués dans les fils liés à Mavericks. Donc ça vient peut être de l'OS


----------



## gigab (20 Novembre 2013)

Ah je préfèrerais ça ... Mais c'est flagrant dans finale, sandvox et pixelmator j'ai halluciné ... Vu que je viens de recevoir le mac je n'ai pas trop testé les autres app. 

Édit pour mon écran : c'est un LG  
Vous croyez que je peux d'ores et déjà demander un remplacement ?


----------



## Nicolasdn (20 Novembre 2013)

gigab a dit:


> Ah je préfèrerais ça ... Mais c'est flagrant dans finale, sandvox et pixelmator j'ai halluciné ... Vu que je viens de recevoir le mac je n'ai pas trop testé les autres app.
> 
> Édit pour mon écran : c'est un LG
> Vous croyez que je peux d'ores et déjà demander un remplacement ?


Ca fait maintenant plus d'un mois que la gamme est lancée, j' imagine qu' ils ont résolu les problèmes d' écran à la prod... dans le cas échéant, ca va leur pomper du fric en retour garantie...


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2013)

gigab a dit:


> Ah je préfèrerais ça ... Mais c'est flagrant dans finale, sandvox et pixelmator j'ai halluciné ... Vu que je viens de recevoir le mac je n'ai pas trop testé les autres app.


Autrement tu as ce fil qui relate des ralentissements : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/ralentissements-mbpr-13-late-2013-a-1232878.html


----------



## Bab0u (21 Novembre 2013)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Windows est il stable, pas de problème? Battlefield 4 tourne comment?



Windows est stable oui! Aucun soucis d'installation avec le 8.1 + Bootcamp.
J'ai juste du forcer l'installation de pilote Nvidia pour être à jour sinon encore une fois pas de soucis.

Le "détail" embêtant est que certaines applications ne sont pas prêtes pour le Retina (comme Origin) et du coup, la fenêtre est hypeeeer petite. 
Si je passe la résolution en 1600 ou en 1920, l'image est floue par contre. 
Donc je reste en natif: 2880 sur 1800.


Concernant BF4, c'est simple:
FOV à 90, le tout en "Normal" (= Medium en anglais), 1920x1200 et j'ai une moyenne d'FPS de 40. 
L'affichage sur retina rend tout cela lisse et net, c'est top. :love:

Evidemment le plus embêtant est la configuration des touches windows inexistantes sur Mac... 


Voilà!


----------



## OSX (21 Novembre 2013)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Ca fait maintenant plus d'un mois que la gamme est lancée, j' imagine qu' ils ont résolu les problèmes d' écran à la prod... dans le cas échéant, ca va leur pomper du fric en retour garantie...



Ça serait trop beau, ça fait 3 générations de retina déjà et ce problème est toujours présent...


----------



## iYan (21 Novembre 2013)

La rémanence est toujours présente sur ces dalle LG mais elle semble disparaître très très vite lors de mes tests . 
Je l'ai quand même renvoyé pour une problème de fuite de lumière à l'écran


----------



## Nicolasdn (21 Novembre 2013)

Bab0u a dit:


> Windows est stable oui! Aucun soucis d'installation avec le 8.1 + Bootcamp.
> J'ai juste du forcer l'installation de pilote Nvidia pour être à jour sinon encore une fois pas de soucis.
> 
> Le "détail" embêtant est que certaines applications ne sont pas prêtes pour le Retina (comme Origin) et du coup, la fenêtre est hypeeeer petite.
> ...



C' est vrai que c' est pas mal du tout pour un netbook de 2Kg! Je me demande quand mème pourquoi ils n' ont pas proposé la gtx780m (présente en option sur l' imac27'), peut être qu' elle consomme trop en alim, ou chauffe trop pour le ventilo du mac? Ou peut etre aussi (et surement) un pur coup commercial de la part d' apple.

Enfin de toute facon un macbook pro n' est pas un PC fait pour les gamer a la base mais avoir la gtx780m m' aurait donné encore de meilleurs perf pour du montage sur première/final cut

PS: ca y' est, je l' ai commandé, 2400euros débités, ca fait mal J' espère ne pas être decu, a un prix pareil... Une idée de délai de livraison app store? J' habite en Belgique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------

Pour ce qui est des rémanences LG, j' avais lu quelque part il y a longtemps une manière préventive contre les rémanences (souvenez vous, les premiers plasmas étaient extrèmement sensibles aux rémanences).Les rémanences sont faciles a évité mais difficile a éffacé une fois "imprimée" sur l' écran

-Pendant de rodage de l' ordi(+- 100h d' utilisation), ne mettez pas votre luminosité a 100%, descendez la a 50-60% et descendez aussi le contraste de l' écran. C' est le meme principe que quand t' achètes une voiture neuve, tu dois pas tirer dedans comme un pilote avant la fin du rodage sinon tu risques des problemes moteurs
-Ne désactivez pas votre écran de veille! La rémanence est obtenue lorsque les images restent fixes un long moment, un écran de veille animé permet lui aussi d' éviter des rémanences

Voila, donc si vous recevez une dalle LG et que vous n' avez pas envie d' attendre 1 mois avant de revoir votre nouveau bijoux avec un retour SAV, suivez ces instructions et selon moi, vous ne devriez pas avoir de problème de rémanence


----------



## punboie (21 Novembre 2013)

Hello,
Juste un retour sur ma livraison et ma satisfaction du SAV d'apple, histoire de témoigner d'un dénouement heureux...
Le 7/11, commande d'un macbook pro rétina 15 pouces (version 16giga,ssd 512go) en remplacement de mon macbook pro core 2 duo de décembre 2006 (...) Commande passée sur le store éducation.
Livraison le 14/11. Déballage dans la soirée... et mauvaise surprise avec un petit "poc" sur la partie inférieure... Grosse déception comme un gamin de 6 ans qui ouvre son cadeau de Noël et s'aperçoit qu'il manque les piles... Contact de l'apple care, on ne discute pas et me propose immédiatement un échange de l'appareil. Le service des commandes étant néanmoins fermé vu l'heure tardive, on me propose un rappel le lendemain à heure convenue.
Rappel sans histoire le 15/11, vraisemblablement par un centre d'appel, qui me met ensuite en relation avec un interlocuteur français qui m'explique le process de retour et diligente immédiatement une nouvelle commande. Il me communique son adresse mail, et me promet un geste commercial une fois le nouveau mac en ma possession.
Livraison plus tôt que prévue (matériel réceptionné mardi 19/11), j'informe mon interlocuteur par mail et le remercie pour son efficacité. Surprise : geste commercial de 100 euros par remboursement carte bancaire.
Bref bluffé par l'efficacité et la qualité du suivi...
Bravo la pomme !


----------



## Teodoro (22 Novembre 2013)

Bon à savoir concernant les gestes commerciaux Apple: si tu as par exemple un problème avec deux produits d'affilé, que tu en as marre des retour/échanges etc... et que tu demandes remboursement, ils reprennent le geste commercial.


----------



## punboie (22 Novembre 2013)

Teodoro a dit:


> Bon à savoir concernant les gestes commerciaux Apple: si tu as par exemple un problème avec deux produits d'affilé, que tu en as marre des retour/échanges etc... et que tu demandes remboursement, ils reprennent le geste commercial.



Ca ne me choque pas...


----------



## gigab (23 Novembre 2013)

> Pour ce qui est des rémanences LG, j' avais lu quelque part il y a longtemps une manière préventive contre les rémanences (souvenez vous, les premiers plasmas étaient extrèmement sensibles aux rémanences).Les rémanences sont faciles a évité mais difficile a éffacé une fois "imprimée" sur l' écran
> 
> -Pendant de rodage de l' ordi(+- 100h d' utilisation), ne mettez pas votre luminosité a 100%, descendez la a 50-60% et descendez aussi le contraste de l' écran. C' est le meme principe que quand t' achètes une voiture neuve, tu dois pas tirer dedans comme un pilote avant la fin du rodage sinon tu risques des problemes moteurs
> -Ne désactivez pas votre écran de veille! La rémanence est obtenue lorsque les images restent fixes un long moment, un écran de veille animé permet lui aussi d' éviter des rémanences
> ...




Je ne suis globalement jamais à 100% de luminosité, 40-50% me suffisent et en effet pour le moment ton analyse semble juste 
J'ai une dalle LG et même en ayant poussé (pour voir) la luminosité à 80%, en mettant pendant 10 bonne minutes l'image damier, je n'ai aucune rémanence sur l'écran passé ce délai 
Wait and see


----------



## Katoom (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un macbook pro 15" late 2013 2.6 Ghz qui arrive normalement lundi.
Une fois reçu j'aimerai connaitre le fabricant de ma dalle ainsi que tu ssd de 512Go. J'ai lu dans un autre file de discussion "Votre retina 13 ou 15" Late 2013 sans problème" la ligne de code pour connaitre la dalle. Mais apparemment elle ne marche pas à tous les coup, y a t'il moyen de connaitre le fabricant d'une autre manière? Et quelle est la démarche à suivre pour connaitre le fabricant du ssd?

Autre question, en cas de rémanence (passé les 14 premiers jours) la garantie apple joue t'elle et et-il possible de faire changer le mac?

merci!


----------



## gigab (23 Novembre 2013)

Katoom a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un macbook pro 15" late 2013 2.6 Ghz qui arrive normalement lundi.
> Une fois reçu j'aimerai connaitre le fabricant de ma dalle ainsi que tu ssd de 512Go. J'ai lu dans un autre file de discussion "Votre retina 13 ou 15" Late 2013 sans problème" la ligne de code pour connaitre la dalle. Mais apparemment elle ne marche pas à tous les coup, y a t'il moyen de connaitre le fabricant d'une autre manière? Et quelle est la démarche à suivre pour connaitre le fabricant du ssd?
> ...



Pour connaitre le fabricant, tu vas dans l'utilitaire colorsync.
Puis "Profil>ordinateur>moniteur>mmod le A019 c'est LG et A022 Samsung.
Dans les 14 jours tu peux changer le mac, mais après la garantie joue et tu peux faire changer l'écran.


----------



## punboie (23 Novembre 2013)

gigab a dit:


> Pour connaitre le fabricant, tu vas dans l'utilitaire colorsync.
> Puis "Profil>ordinateur>moniteur>mmod le A019 c'est LG et A022 Samsung.
> Dans les 14 jours tu peux changer le mac, mais après la garantie joue et tu peux faire changer l'écran.



Vérifié à l'instant, Samsung sur config 2.3/16/512 en ce qui me concerne.


Rien à voir, mais sur mon nexus 4 j'ai également fait le test du damier pour m'amuser....
Ben ça marque aussi...

J'ai surtout l'impression qu'on psychote un peu quand même et qu'on se cherche des problèmes au lieu de de profiter de ces superbes machines...


----------



## OSX (23 Novembre 2013)

Des machines à 3000, non je trouve pas que c'est de la psychose.


----------



## Aziraphale (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

que pensez-vous d'un MBP Retina 15" LED - Core i7 à 2,7Ghz SSD 512Go et 16G0 de Ram
versus son concurrent en modèle actuel ?
(sachant que je peux l'avoir à 2210TTC contre 2600 pour le new)

merci


----------



## Difock788 (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je me pose une question, sur la facture Apple la date correspond à la date d'achat ou d'envoi?


----------



## punboie (23 Novembre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> Des machines à 3000, non je trouve pas que c'est de la psychose.



Certes, mais à moins de faire le test du damier, je ne vois pas comment s'en apercevoir au quotidien sur un portable... Je serai largement plus contrarié par des pixels morts....

M'enfin c'est vrai qu'en venant d'un late 2006 sans rétroéclairage led, je suis déjà ébahi par la qualité de cet écran... Mieux que mon Dell 24" full hd s-spva... Le tout dans un portable de 2kg....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




Difock788 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me pose une question, sur la facture Apple la date correspond à la date d'achat ou d'envoi?



Lendemain de réception du matériel pour ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Katoom (24 Novembre 2013)

gigab a dit:


> Pour connaitre le fabricant, tu vas dans l'utilitaire colorsync.
> Puis "Profil>ordinateur>moniteur>mmod le A019 c'est LG et A022 Samsung.
> Dans les 14 jours tu peux changer le mac, mais après la garantie joue et tu peux faire changer l'écran.



Merci pour ta réponse. Une idée pour connaitre le constructeur du ssd?


----------



## punboie (25 Novembre 2013)

Bon et ben... 1 pixel mort.... Vive samsung....


----------



## Nicolasdn (25 Novembre 2013)

punboie a dit:


> Bon et ben... 1 pixel mort.... Vive samsung....



Ahah, de toute facon, il n' y a pas de combat LG, samsung

Il y a juste, avoir un écran retina sans problème ou avoir un écran retina avec problèmes...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Novembre 2013)

Katoom a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Une idée pour connaitre le constructeur du ssd?


Information système / Matériel / Ata Série : regarder les périphériques et googler si le nom n'est pas explicite


----------



## OSX (26 Novembre 2013)

Une connaissance a pris la semaine passée le gros modèle avec 1T etc.. , le Mac ne veut plus se charger. Il a testé avec un autre chargeur et ça charge pas. 
Eh ben c'est du joli


----------



## punboie (26 Novembre 2013)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Ahah, de toute facon, il n' y a pas de combat LG, samsung
> 
> Il y a juste, avoir un écran retina sans problème ou avoir un écran retina avec problèmes...


----------



## Katoom (26 Novembre 2013)

Bon ben mbpr reçu aujourd'hui. 

2.6 Ghz/16Go/750m/ssd500 avec SSD et écran samsung.
Je suis super content de la machine, il est super fin par rapport à celui de 2008 et l'écran est juste magnifique! Installation des programmes ce soir pour demain voir ce que la bête à dans le ventre avec quelques rendus et projets.


----------



## macproo (27 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous,

je compte vous rejoindre!
je suis un utilisateur windows mais je compte rejoindre apple car il n'y a pas de concurrence excepté le dell xps.

j'ai un peu peur de m'y perdre au départ mais j'aime le challenge donc avec du temps j&#8217;espère réussir à dompter la bête .

j'ai parcouru le forum uk et bcp ont donc le pb de ses tache jaunes ou alors de la coque qui craque quand on appuie la pomme de la main.
cependant on a  un retour possible jusqu'au 7 janvier alors que le dell une semaine seulement.

j'attends le blackfriday pour me le procurer.

j'ai plusieurs questions :

vaut il mieux aller pour la version de base et upgrade le ssd à 512go?
si on pense que 8go est suffisant ou prendre la version max pour beneficier du gpu? 


-est il  possible de tomber sur un scandisk à 512go ou ils sont tous samsung dès cette taille?

-aux possesseurs de rmbp je sais bien qu'en load les ventitaleurs tournent.
je voulais savoir si en idle et a la lecture de video/stream en 1080p ils s&#8217;enclenchent et si oui est ce fort? ou légèrement audible.
-vlc tourne niquel dessus?

(je viens d'une usine à gaz sony vaio et je peux plus accepter ce bruit même avec des écouteurs lol)

-lors de l'achat vous payez en cb ou virement? première fois que je ferais un si gros achat online 

merci à tous pour vos retours et dsl d&#8217;être noobie


----------



## Phntm (28 Novembre 2013)

macproo a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> (...)
> j'ai plusieurs questions :
> 
> ...



Tu postes sur le topic des MacBook Pro Retina, les Late 2013 sont totalement "verrouillés". Par là j'entends que tu ne pourra pas rajouter aisément certains composant : Le SSD à une connectique propriétaire et la Ram est compliqué à changer. Les 15" non retina sont plus souple par contre sur le changement de composant mais à voir sur un autre topic.
Donc il est en effet important de prendre en compte le fait que tu ne pourra pas facilement upgradé Ram et SSD sur ces derniers Retina...

Je crois que (à confirmer) je n'ai pas encore entendu parlé de SSD Sandisk hors des MBPr 13"... 

Je n'ai pas encore tester de fichir 1080p avec VLC alors je ne pourrais pas te répondre... 

Pour l'achat sur le store, CB pour ma part, donc oui, à voir avec la banque si jamais tu as un plafond inférieur à la somme à remettre !


----------



## Pelliculart (28 Novembre 2013)

Phntm a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore tester de fichir 1080p avec VLC alors je ne pourrais pas te répondre...




Je regarde régulièrement des bluray rip (environ 20 à 30go le film, donc superbe qualité) sur le macbook pro retina 13" (donc moins puissant que le 15") et ça passe niquel, très fluide !

J'ai aussi testé des vidéos en 4K pour le côté surprenant (une résolution de 4000 et quelques !) et bien c'est également fluide même sur l'Iris 5100 du macbook pro 13" alors j'avoue qu'avec la surface d'image du 15" ça doit claquer encore plus !


----------



## punboie (28 Novembre 2013)

...Bon... 3ème échange fait ce jour.

Cette fois écran LG. Pas relevé de pixel mort à ce stade (fraichement déballé). 
Ca se note dès le départ, ça tend moins vers le jaune en non-étalonné.

Mieux ou moins bien ? Bof une fois étalonné (à la louche avec l'application interne), difficile à dire...

Pas fait le test de rémanence, vais pas me rendre malade avec ça...

J'espère que celui-là sera le bon !

(version high non optionnée)


----------



## gigab (28 Novembre 2013)

punboie a dit:


> ...Bon... 3ème échange fait ce jour.
> 
> Cette fois écran LG. Pas relevé de pixel mort à ce stade (fraichement déballé).
> Ca se note dès le départ, ça tend moins vers le jaune en non-étalonné.
> ...



Étalonnage ? Comment fait on pour étalonner l'écran ?


----------



## punboie (28 Novembre 2013)

Etalonnage est un bien grand mot...

En allant dans "Préférences Système", "Moniteurs", "Couleurs", "Etalonner", et cocher "Mode Expert".


----------



## macproo (28 Novembre 2013)

merci phtnm pour ton retour.

j'ai opté donc pour la version max 512ssd.

donc me voila officiellement dans la communauté mac  et je suis très fier de vous rejoindre.
exit mon idée du xps dell!
j'ai réussi à payer via cb finalement, tant mieux plus rapide.

venant de W je vais etre un peu perdu au départ je suppose, ça existe pas un petit tuto mavericks pour les nuls sur youtube ou autre? pour comprendre mieux l'environnement?

s'agissant du blackfriday c'est ce soir a minuit les amis 
j'ai commandé seulement le rmbp du coup je me dis que peut être il y aura des remises sur les petits accessoires?

-que me conseillez vous en must to have pour cette machine?

j'ai vu souvent des personnes commandé 2 chargeurs c'est nécessaire ou seulement pour voyage si tete en l'air?

-des housses? cuirs ou autres?
-support rain c'est le best? on peut trouver mieux?
-les earpods

Merci à tous!


----------



## gigab (28 Novembre 2013)

punboie a dit:


> Etalonnage est un bien grand mot...
> 
> En allant dans "Préférences Système", "Moniteurs", "Couleurs", "Etalonner", et cocher "Mode Expert".



Merciii !!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2013)

macproo a dit:


> venant de W je vais etre un peu perdu au départ je suppose, ça existe pas un petit tuto mavericks pour les nuls sur youtube ou autre? pour comprendre mieux l'environnement?



débuter sur Mac
os X facile
Rhinos Mac

OS X facile est en train d'être mis à jour pour Mavericks.
Deux magazines Mac dans les kiosques sont sur Mavericks, Vous et votre Mac et compétence Mac.





macproo a dit:


> -des housses? cuirs ou autres?


Il y a un sujet dédié aux housses, épinglé en en-tête du forum


----------



## macproo (29 Novembre 2013)

merci pour bcp c'est très précis et complet!
je vais consulter tout ça, je le reçois semaine prochaine.

dsl d&#8217;être un peu noob je vais progresser


----------



## rom624 (29 Novembre 2013)

J'ai reçu mon macbook pro retira 15" hier matin. Configuration: i7 2,3ghz 16go ram ssd 256Gb (samsung) et dalle samsung. Un pur bonheur, fluide, rapide et MAGNIFIQUE écran


----------



## bravour (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis possesseur du MBP Retina 15 late 2013 en 2.6GHZ 16GB 512SSD

machine à 2700

Et je suis fortement déçu !!!!!!

Juste le fait de regarder un stream sur Twitch.fr, sans aucune autre appui d'ouverte, la température monte à 91° et le ventilateur ne se met pas en route sous 80°

Je suis photographe, et le fait de rester 1h sur une retouche, sans rien d'autre d'ouvert, j'ai des phases de ralentissements inexpliqués, ça chauffe à 80° alors que les calculs demandés sont softs...

Bref je pense que cette cuvée de MBPr ne tiendra pas plus de 2/3 ans maxi avant d'avoir du hardware en fin de vie, et encore je suis très optimiste !!!!


----------



## iYan (29 Novembre 2013)

Deuxième MBPR  reçu l'écran n'est toujours pas uniforme, maintenant je me demande si tous ne sont pas comme ca et que je suis entrain de psychoter .Pouvez vous me confirmer que vous avec un ecran totalement noir dans le noir ^^ .Mon 2 eme tire vers le vert en bas a gauche et vers le rouge en haut à droite 








ça sent le 2 eme retour 

Cordialement


----------



## Peterpanpan31 (30 Novembre 2013)

j'ai reçu ce jour 2 macbook pro 15 en 2.6/16Go/512
C'est donc 2 BTO commandés en meme temps que 2 autres 13" standards
Un a un ecran Samsung l'autre LG !!
Je prefere à l'oeil peut etre le Samsung mais c'est peut etre psychogene a lire des choses negatives sur le LG. 
En tout cas pas de Ghost sur ces 4 MBP.

Par contre un -1 a Apple qui propose des adaptateurs mini display vers VGA sur les options des MBP retina alors que le port n'y est pas. Et le conseillé Apple est passé à coté en prenant ma commande. Et en plus ils n'ont pas envoyé les adaptateurs commandés et oublié d'enregistrer un apple care sur les 4.

Donc superbes machines et mais service qualité pas terrible. Une interlocutrice toutefois au tel qui veux bien faire... a suivre


----------



## tom dom (30 Novembre 2013)

Peterpanpan31 a dit:


> (...)
> Et le conseillé Apple est passé à coté en prenant ma commande. Et en plus ils n'ont pas envoyé les adaptateurs commandés et oublié d'enregistrer un apple care sur les 4.
> 
> (...)



Bonsoir,
Idem sur l'accessoire mais par la commande en ligne : je viens de recevoir le Macbook (13") mais pas l'adaptateur thunderbolt - ethernet pourtant commandé en même temps. 
Font-ils des colis séparés ?


----------



## punboie (30 Novembre 2013)

bravour a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis possesseur du MBP Retina 15 late 2013 en 2.6GHZ 16GB 512SSD
> 
> ...



Des 3 qui me sont passés sous la main (en 2.3 ghz), aucun ne chauffait en streaming. Moi qui venait d'un late 2006 (!), c'est le jour et la nuit. Sachant que ça ne m'a pas empêché de le garder 7 ans....


----------



## PauuloG (30 Novembre 2013)

Peterpanpan31 a dit:


> Par contre un -1 a Apple qui propose des adaptateurs mini display vers VGA sur les options des MBP retina alors que le port n'y est pas.



A moins que je me trompe les ports Thunderbolt 2 sont aussi des ports mini display... A confirmer mais c'est ce que le site d'Apple laisse entendre...


----------



## iYan (30 Novembre 2013)

Bon jéchangerai tant que je n'aurais pas une dalle totalement noir dans le noir ^^ . en espérant que pour noël ca soit un écran sans défaut !


----------



## Toinou_ (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je ne sais pas si vous avez eu ce problème, mais j'ai l'impression que mes ventilateurs ne se mettent plus en route d'eux-même. 
J'attends parfois les 60/70 voir 80°C sans que les ventilos ne s'inquiètent, je suis alors obligé d'utiliser istat pour les faire tourner .. 
Je me demande si ce n'est pas suite à l'installation désinstallation d'un autre logiciel gérant la vitesse des fans...  Il s'agissait de Mac Fan Control 2, j'avais pourtant désinstallé en remettant les paramètres en automatique (système qui choisit).. 

Merci pour votre aide  
(Si j'aurais du faire un nouveau post, dites le  )


----------



## Aloe-Vera (2 Décembre 2013)

Salut Toinou,

Si tu trouves réponse à ton problème, tu pourras nous tenir au courant sur ce topic ?
*Bravour *est également touché par ce problème (majeur pour moi. Personne d'autre n'est touché ?).

Je songe à passer au MBPr 15' version haut de gamme.

Néanmoins je lis sur beaucoup de forums ton problème de température :
- Surchauffe excessive (on dépasse les 100 degrés) lorsque le CPU est sollicité (jeux vidéos, Aperture, etc.)
- En conséquence des blocages, fort ralentissement, voire reboot forcé 

Etant un engin pour professionnels, l'utilisateur sera forcément amené à solliciter à fond les ressources (mon cas perso : montage vidéo HD, After Effects, traitement audio, Photoshop).

Merci les gars


----------



## Bab0u (2 Décembre 2013)

Je n'ai rien de tout cela.
Je traite actuellement un gros PSD et je suis à 52°, le pic a été à 63° (sans doute au moment où j'avais encore tout les PSD d'ouverts avant d'en avoir plus qu'un).

En jeux-vidéo (Battlefield 4,  FOV 100, le tout en "Medium"), je suis à 80° de moyenne pour ± 40fps, donc ça passe. 


Voilà voilà.


----------



## Toinou_ (2 Décembre 2013)

Salut Aloe-Vera 

Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde de Mac ^^" 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider par exemple à me dire quel logiciel me permettrait de virer les préférences d'un logiciel ancien etc... 

Ce qui m'embête c'est que là je suis sur secteur, Word, Chrome, et je suis monté à 50° sans que les ventilateurs ne s'inquiètent.. Je les ai monté aux alentours de 3000rpm manuellement. 
Je trouve ça totalement impensable qu'un portable branché au secteur ne s'autorise pas une monté des ventilos .. vu que ça ne bouffe pas de batterie ! Après 50° c'est pas grand chose mais juste pour facebook et Word et Excel je trouve ça agaçant :/ 

Et il semblerait que mon mac soit monté jusqu'au 65° si j'en crois istat dans l'heure, alors même que mes ventilos n'ont pas bougé à la même période.. 65° les ventilos devraient tourner un peu plus non ? Sinon à quoi ça servirait d'avoir une plage de 2000 à 6000 si ce n'est pour pas varier 

PS : J'ai pas l'impression qu'Onyx me permette de viser un logiciel en particulier comme le faisait CCleaner sur Windows.


----------



## macproo (2 Décembre 2013)

nouveau aussi dans le monde mac!
j'ai le rmbp 15" 512/16go.

dalle LG semble correcte jusqu' ici .

-je voulais demander à tout les possesseurs sils entendent aussi le même craquement au niveau de la coque en dessous de la machine?
poser sur mes jambes je peux l'entendre "grincer" ou juste en le portant avec une main dessous.

pas de craquement sur le pad cependant comme certains ont eu en posant les pommes de leur mains pour taper.

la batterie semble tenir 6h en idle.

-j'ai une question s'agissant d'une mode plein écran il y a des options pour enlever les effets? 
que ce soit en page web, ou une video youtube c'est un peu embêtant de voir le lag avec une machine aussi puissante...


comment connaitre la marque du ssd? 

merci!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2013)

Toinou_ a dit:


> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider par exemple à me dire quel logiciel me permettrait de virer les préférences d'un logiciel ancien etc...


N'utilise pas de logiciel pour faire ce genre de choses. Tu n'es plus sur PC 
N'utilise *surtout pas* de CCleaner et consors


----------



## Toinou_ (2 Décembre 2013)

Je veux bien utiliser mes doigts, mais faut me dire où aller, j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir retrouvé de dossier de fan control :/


----------



## tom dom (2 Décembre 2013)

tom dom a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Idem sur l'accessoire mais par la commande en ligne : je viens de recevoir le Macbook (13") mais pas l'adaptateur thunderbolt - ethernet pourtant commandé en même temps.
> Font-ils des colis séparés ?



Résolu, après l'appel à l'Apple store, l'adaptateur, si petit, était sous le petit fascicule dans la boîte du Macbook Pro... Tout est dans le détail, c'état trop dur pour moi qui vient du monde PC !

Je souligne au passage la gentillesse du SAV Apple en ligne.


----------



## macproo (3 Décembre 2013)

Toinou_ a dit:


> Salut Aloe-Vera
> 
> Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde de Mac ^^"
> 
> ...




j'étais dans ton cas au niveau ventilos et puis la ce soir je ne sais pas si car la batterie commencer à baisser en dessous de 15%... ou si car j'ai vider le cache google chrome j'ai entendu pour la premiere fois lors d'une video youtube 1080p les ventilos omg cette soufflerie!  ca couvrait le son de la video ils marchent bien je préfère ne pas les entendre finalement lol.


je verrais avec le temps voir ce qui en était la cause car plutôt aucun pb pour ces videos, les ventils s'étaient pas enclanchés.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Décembre 2013)

Phntm a dit:


> ...
> Autre chose que j'apprécie aussi, la batterie "intelligente" qui arrête de se charger si elle est à 100% et "se désactive" laissant l'ordinateur sur l'alimentation secteur... Ca change des PC portable sous Windows où on doit enlever la batterie pour éviter de le détériorer... Pas de problème de wifi chez moi, ça capte même plutôt bien...
> ...



Des âneries pareilles, on ne peut pas les laisser passer car d'autres pourraient y croire. Tous les appareils, y compris un bête aspirateur à main, arrêtent la charge de la batterie quand elle est pleine. Sinon ? Sinon, elle explose... Le pire étant de dire que ça n'existe pas sur PC.


----------



## Aloe-Vera (3 Décembre 2013)

Haha oui, ce sont les légendes urbaines !

Ce qui détériore une batterie, au delà de ses cycles de rechargement à terme, c'est la chaleur dégagée par l'ordinateur (c'est la seule raison pour laquelle on peut recommander de retirer la batterie pour mieux la préserver).

Autrement la laisser branchée ne l'endommage pas (à condition de faire un cycle complet de déchargement/rechargement de temps en temps).

Du coup, je reviens au problème de ventilos, si le Mac tourne à 80°+, le hardware, comme disait Bravour, ne tiendra pas 2 ans... J'espère que ce n'est qu'un problème logiciel :-(

@Toinou, je serais très surpris qu'un software influencerait la programmation des ventilos du Mac :-0.


----------



## Phntm (3 Décembre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Des âneries pareilles, on ne peut pas les laisser passer car d'autres pourraient y croire. Tous les appareils, y compris un bête aspirateur à main, arrêtent la charge de la batterie quand elle est pleine. Sinon ? Sinon, elle explose... Le pire étant de dire que ça n'existe pas sur PC.



Je veux bien qu'on m'explique, et m'excuse même pour mes ânerie éventuelle et modifie donc mes dire car je sais bien que la batterie ne consomme pas plus qu'elle ne peut recevoir (obvious) : J'ai la net impression/ sensation que l'ordinateur reste réellement en charge que quand la batterie est vide, dans le cas inverse, ça reste sur secteur et les degrés n'augmente plus (comme je le disais plus haut, la charge de la batterie entraine une petite augmentation de chaleur vers la partie haute gauche du clavier). 

Les ordinateurs portable windows que j'ai utilisé restait souvent très chaud en charge ou hors charge (mais branché sur secteur)... Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne concrètement la charge, à l'intérieur (d'ailleurs si tu peux m'éclairer, je dormirais moins bête) mais sur mon MBP, sauf en cas de rechargement, sur secteur seul et avec une batterie à 100% je n'ai plus la chauffe engendré par le rechargement ou comme sur le sony, toshiba, packard bell : le matériel qui reste chaud, comme si en charge, ou sur secteur c'était la même. 

Pardon donc de mes âneries et mes propos un peu imprécis, mais quand je parlais de batterie intelligente je parlais donc de cette sensation que la batterie est vraiment absente (c'est d'ailleurs ce que je faisais sur un Pc Portable windows, quand j'étais sur secteur : Enlevé la batterie). D'après Aloe Vera ça n'endommage pas de rester brancher, PC ou Mac, mais mon dieu, le dernier Vaio que j'ai eu en main me paraissait bien brulant et j'ai pris l'habitude d'enlever. Et c'était pour ce dernier point (chauffe) et le fameux "au cas où ça détériore réellement la batterie" que je le faisais. Je n'ai pas cette sensation sur le MBP. 

Et je me répète mais je sais bien qu'une batterie est faite pour ne plus pomper de l'énergie si elle est pleine (ça arrive que ça s'arrête pas et justement on a des cas comme chez Sony, ou sur certains smartphone qui on les batteries qui explosent), merci ! 
Je n'ai pas eu (et je vais toucher du bois) de batterie qui explose encore, par contre du matériel relativement chaud, c'est plus récurrent. Du coup, désolé pour le message qui semblait dire que "windowscaynul" ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu faire passer comme message (et étant joueur, j'aurais toujours ma tour sous windows à portée, je considère que les deux OS doivent cohabiter, et que chacun est doué dans une catégorie, tout dépends de l'utilisation quoi (obvious #2)).


----------



## PauuloG (7 Décembre 2013)

Ca y'est je me suis lancé j'ai commandé mon rMBP.

Core i7 2,0GhZ
RAM 16Go 
256Go SSD

1935,13 (AOC c'est plus fort que toi :rateau

 J'aurais bien pris la version avec CG dédiée mais 2000 pour un jeune étudiant c'est déjà beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup d'argent mais sans regret je ne fais pas de 3d et j'ai une machine desktop bien puissante pour jouer ...

Retours dès que j'aurais reçu la bête au plus tard (si tout va bien) le 19 et au plus tôt (mais j'y crois pas trop le 17)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Décembre 2013)

Phntm a dit:


> Je veux bien qu'on m'explique, et m'excuse même pour mes ânerie éventuelle et modifie donc mes dire car je sais bien que la batterie ne consomme pas plus qu'elle ne peut recevoir (obvious) : J'ai la net impression/ sensation que l'ordinateur reste réellement en charge que quand la batterie est vide, dans le cas inverse, ça reste sur secteur et les degrés n'augmente plus (comme je le disais plus haut, la charge de la batterie entraine une petite augmentation de chaleur vers la partie haute gauche du clavier).
> 
> Les ordinateurs portable windows que j'ai utilisé restait souvent très chaud en charge ou hors charge (mais branché sur secteur)... Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne concrètement la charge, à l'intérieur (d'ailleurs si tu peux m'éclairer, je dormirais moins bête) mais sur mon MBP, sauf en cas de rechargement, sur secteur seul et avec une batterie à 100% je n'ai plus la chauffe engendré par le rechargement ou comme sur le sony, toshiba, packard bell : le matériel qui reste chaud, comme si en charge, ou sur secteur c'était la même.
> 
> ...


 
Ce forum ne m'intéresse plus pour que j'y développe encore en longueur des points techniques. Jai posté assez dexplications sur les batteries. Mais une batterie peut se recharger portable éteint donc laisser des éléments chaud quand la machine est hors tension. Les MacBook ne se comportent pas différemment des autres ordinateurs portables pour la recharge de leur batterie. Enlever la batterie, cest des conseils complètement foireux. Il na jamais été conseillé de retirer la batterie dun portable que quand on prévoit de ne pas lutiliser longtemps (càd plusieurs mois) et de stocker la batterie à ~60% de sa charge. Ce genre de chose est écrit sur le site dApple pour les Macbook de la même époque. Ça remonte au siècle dernier voire au début de ce siècle pour les anciennes technologies de batteries. On trouve encore des gens qui conseillent de vider complètement une batterie pour lui redonner vie Dailleurs essayez par vous-même si vous croyez encore à ces pseudos conseils. Preuve si besoin que daucuns rabâchent des trucs complètement dépassés. Enfin, retirer une batterie dun portable nest jamais une grande idée, dune part en cas de coupure de courant,  la machine séteint et dautre part il peut arriver que des portables consomment ponctuellement plus que ce que le chargeur peur délivrer comme puissance et le portable reboot ou limite ses fréquences. 

PS : Pas besoin d'aller chercher Sony pour des batteries qui explose. Apple a son compte de batteries qui gonflent, de chargeurs pas assez puissants (MacBook Pro 2011) et autres joyeusetés. Bref, il ny a rien de novateur dans la batterie des MacBook Pro Retina par rapport aux autres MacBook ni par rapport à des portables comparables. Le MacBook Pro Retina sont techniquement très aboutis avec un bon refroidissement en usage de base où ils chauffent peu. Même en grosses charges ils restent discret mais ils finissent par chauffer énormément comme tout portable en alu.


----------



## macproo (9 Décembre 2013)

salut les amis,

j'ai une question :

si je demande un replacement de ma machine.

-je voulais savoir si je peux garder l'ancienne quelques jours de plus pour justement les comparer et voir laquelle a le moins de défaut? 

pour retourner celle qui me conviens le moins


merci!


----------



## Sly54 (9 Décembre 2013)

Il me semble que si un transporteur t'amène une nouvelle machine (en échange standard) il doit repartir avec l'ancienne.
Le mieux étant que tu poses la Q directement à Apple


----------



## Argeuh (9 Décembre 2013)

Petit retour après 4 jours avec un MBPr 15' late 2013 entrée de gamme.

C'est une superbe machine, j'apprécie vraiment le gain en poids et en épaisseur. Mon dernier portable Apple était un MBP 15' 2010.

_Autonomie_: est devenue excellente avec Hasell. Il m'annonce 14h en surf wifi/spotify/mail, et tient 4h en lecture flash sur M6 replay.
Le seul ventilateur fait un boulot remarquable: après 1h de jeu, et plus de 90°C, la machine redevient inaudible en 15 secondes chrono!
Je suis à 35°C en écrivant ce texte, en wifi/écran à 70%, utilisation CPU 1%.

_Ecran:_ Que dire à part que c'est 80% de l'intérêt de cette machine à mes yeux. Il manque toujours une option anti-reflets, mais à part ça c'est un sans faute. Netteté, contraste, un régal. Avec en bonus le changement de résolution à la volée. On remarque bien vite les sites non optimisés qui bavent.

_Réactivité_: Difficile à prendre en défaut, entre le Quad i7 et le SSD très rapide. D'après BlackMagic Speed Test, je suis à plus de 700MB/s en lecture et écriture 

_Jeux_: c'est limite pour une machine à ce prix.
Starcraft 2: passe en résolution max/détails moyens.
Diablo 3: juste jouable en réso max. Un léger lag est ressenti en permanence, même dans les menus. 
Un extrait de MacGé: "Nous avons également essayé lordinateur avec de vrais jeux, mais pas les titres les plus exigeants du marché. Avec Diablo III par exemple, on na pas dépassé les 10 FPS environ avec les réglages au maximum (qualité High et Antialising, pour une définition de 2880x1880 pixels). Il a fallu considérablement réduire la qualité pour obtenir quelque chose de jouable et dans tous les cas, on sentait bien que lordinateur était poussé dans ses retranchements (ventilateurs bruyants). Essai Diablo III : les réglages au maximum produisent une image magnifique mais on ne peut pas jouer. Le constat simpose facilement : ce MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces dentrée de gamme nest pas capable de jouer, du moins pas à un jeu récent. Et encore, nous ne lavons pas soumis à ce qui se fait de mieux dans le domaine On peut souvent obtenir une image fluide à condition de faire une grosse concession sur la qualité. Exemple avec le plus tout jeune Starcraft II qui ne tourne vraiment bien quen diminuant sérieusement la définition : en 1152x720 pixels, on atteint les 60 FPS, alors que la machine reste bloquée sous les 20 FPS en définition native. Cest deux fois moins bien que le modèle sorti en 2012"

Conclusion: pour mon utilisation - classique mais avec quelques jeux Blizzard -  le modèle à 2600 s'impose.
C'est une somme énorme. D'un autre côté, avec 512Go de SSD et 16Go de ram, c'est une machine qui doit pouvoir se garder quelques années, même si le GPU tirera la langue.


+ Poids et format vraiment idéaux
+ écran à tomber par terre
+ inaudible en utilisation bureautique
+ résolution réglable à la volée
+ refroidissement très efficace 
+ autonomie

- prix
- charge un peu longue
- iris pro légère pour les jeux


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Décembre 2013)

Et voilà ! Je reviens sur Mac après 3 ans d'absence, Macbook Pro 13 late 2008 à l'époque que j'ai revendu il y a plusieurs années déjà. 

J'ai commandé un MBPr 15 (i7 2.6, 16 Go RAM, 512 SSD, 750M, Apple Care 3 ans) qui sera autant ma machine perso que pro.

Le prix pique un peu mais je pense ne pas être déçu. 

Je ferai un retour lorsque je recevrai la bête (entre le 18 et 20 décembre d'après le site d'Apple).


----------



## bravour (13 Décembre 2013)

D'autres personne touchées par les surchauffes ?
Je suis monté à 105°C pendant 5/6 secondes en ayant PS+LR d'ouvert
je suis constamment entre 60 et 85°C en utilisation soft de PS avec juste 1 voir 2 calques en travail....

Lorsque je regarde un stream en 1080p sur twitchn je suis constamment entre 75 et 85°C (sans rien dautre d'ouvert)

Avez-vous les mêmes températures ? Ou dois-je m'inquiéter quant à la construction de ma machine au niveau pâte thermique ?
Je note également que lorsque les ventilateurs deviennent audibles, BOUM ! ça redescend en un éclair. Mais cette tolérance de la machine aux pointes de températures est plus qu'inquiétante.


----------



## gigab (13 Décembre 2013)

Comment voyez vous s'il y a de la surchauffe ou pas ?
Je vais faire un test pour voir ...


----------



## Nicolasdn (14 Décembre 2013)

J' ai le macbook pro retina 15 en 16gb de ram avec la 750M, je suis a 30° en moyenne pour de la lecture vidéo, surfing ou autre. Je monte dans les 50° pour un rendu vidéo sur Première pro, c' est bien simple, je n' ai entendu qu' une fois mes ventilos s' emballer (j étais a 70°) en testant league of legend en 2880x1800 en very high, mis apart ce test, je ne dépasse jamais les 50° avec mon ordi...Machine ultra silencieuse, réel plaisir

Je vois mes températures avec Istat pro

@Bravour

Il n' est pas normal que tu aies des températures si élevées, fait attention, passé les 100°, tu risques d' abimer tes composants ou tout simplement de griller tout ton ordi


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2013)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Il n' est pas normal que tu aies des températures si élevées, fait attention, passé les 100°, tu risques d' abimer tes composants ou tout simplement de griller tout ton ordi


Normalement il y a des sécurités, avec d'abord les ventilateurs à fond puis arrêt de la machine si la T° augmente trop


----------



## macproo (14 Décembre 2013)

bravour a dit:


> D'autres personne touchées par les surchauffes ?
> Je suis monté à 105°C pendant 5/6 secondes en ayant PS+LR d'ouvert
> je suis constamment entre 60 et 85°C en utilisation soft de PS avec juste 1 voir 2 calques en travail....
> 
> ...





pourtant moi aussi j'ai les memes temperatures avec la résolution au max et sur la GT750.

@nicolas tu lis des videos full hd 1080 en streaming et fullscreen? 
moi comme bravour c'est tjs 70/85 jamais vu 50.


----------



## Nicolasdn (14 Décembre 2013)

Oui je viens de refaire le test en 1080p fullscreen sur YouTube, j' ai pas dépassé les 45°

Est ce que vous vous êtes assurés que les prises d air de votre mac étaient bien dégagées? Car si votre ordo est étouffé par la couverture de votre lit, il est normal que les températures montent


----------



## PauuloG (16 Décembre 2013)

J'ai reçu la bête ce matin, avec un jour d'avance!

 Bien sur je vois le livreur arriver alors que j'allais partir pour mes cours donc obligé de réceptionner le paquet et de lutter avec ma conscience pour aller en cours sans l'ouvrir ..

Je suis rentré à midi pour l'ouvrir et j'ai pu l'utiliser tout l'après-midi... Quelques retours d'une première journée d'utilisation donc :

 Je suis hyper content de l'écran, il est vraiment beau, et tant que j'aurai pas de problème avec je chercherai pas à savoir qui l'a construit pour ne pas devenir un hyponcondrimac ...

 Niveau performances tout est rapide et très fluide (en ce qui me concerne en tous cas même sous chrome les performances sont bonnes, très rapide en wifi, plus que mon ordi de bureau qui est pourtant très bien équipé et en ethernet)...

  J'ai juste installé quelques trucs de base pour le moment mais j'ai eu le temps de tester minecraft pour voir ce que ça donne et ça tourne plutôt bien, mieux que ce à quoi je m'attendais donc je suis ravi! 

Les quelques points plutôt négatifs :
  Le démarrage a été fastidieux puisque le mac bloquait à la création du compte pendant plus d'un quart d'heure sans réussir à compléter le compte, alors j'ai feinté en créant une session sans apple id et je l'ai rajouté plus tard, ça a bien fonctionné
   J'ai démarré sans extensions pour être sur et j'ai eu peur au début, les animations de scroll étant purement moches sans les extensions et ma clé usb n'était pas reconnue, je me suis rendu compte de ma stupidité et je l'ai redémarré, tout va bien 
  J'ai reçu le mac avec une toute petite minuscule bosse sur le dessous (je l'ai vue à la loupe mais une fois que c'est vu impossible de ne plus y penser)... Je me suis tâté mais je pense le garder comme ça, faut pas être chipoteur non plus...

Pour l'instant surtout du bonheur donc! Je passe Logic là pour voir un peu ce que ça donne, et la suite Adobe pour bientôt aussi


----------



## hanshelder (17 Décembre 2013)

salut a tous 

qui a le macbook pro retina 15" GT 750 avec 512 Go Flash SSD ? 

je souhaite le prendre. 

au dela de l'aspect professionnel et de ce que j'en ferais pour 

je souhaite savoir pour ceux qui l'ont, je joue essentiellement à Diablo 3 en mobilité cela me détend les meninges. 

quels sont vos impressions sous Diablo 3 ? Resolution de jeu ? configuration ? 

pour le reste je reconnais que c'est une bien belle bete.


----------



## Argeuh (17 Décembre 2013)

Ça tourne déjà bien sur l'iris pro, donc ça devrait rouler sans aucun problème! 
Je n'ai plus les petits lags que je constatais.


----------



## hanshelder (18 Décembre 2013)

superbe merci pour ta reponse,

je sais que je vais demander trop, mais tu l'as deja connecte en ecran externe ton macbook pro, ?

j'ai un 24 pouces (1920x1200) je souhaite avoir tes impressions ?

travail, diablo ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h52 ----------

quelqu'un a essayé cela pour le retina ?

ION Carbon Fiber Shell Protective Cover Case FOR Apple Macbook PRO Retina 15* | eBay


----------



## ordimans (18 Décembre 2013)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Et voilà ! Je reviens sur Mac après 3 ans d'absence, Macbook Pro 13 late 2008 à l'époque que j'ai revendu il y a plusieurs années déjà.
> 
> J'ai commandé un MBPr 15 (i7 2.6, 16 Go RAM, 512 SSD, 750M, Apple Care 3 ans) qui sera autant ma machine perso que pro.
> 
> ...



Pareil pour ma part, avec un les premiers Unibody.

J'ai pris un HDG avec upgrade CPU. Apple Care j'attendrais

Par contre j'ai commandé le 4, ma commande est passé en cours de traitement hier à midi.
Par contre, là ils annoncent livraison le 4 ou 6 janvier, j'espère l'avoir avant.
Le custom CPU rajoute du temps je sais mais bon quand même


----------



## Argeuh (18 Décembre 2013)

hanshelder a dit:


> superbe merci pour ta reponse,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je ne l'ai encore jamais connecté.
Son propre écran est trop magnifique, ce sera forcément moins bon sur la externe tant qu'il n'y a pas d'écran digne de ce nom...


----------



## PauuloG (19 Décembre 2013)

Pour moi qui ai la version IRIS PRO, je l'ai connecté en HDMI sur un écran FullHD

C'es très fluide, la machine chauffe un peu (Minecraft sur l'écran FHD et une vidéo en FHD sur l'écran du retina)

Pareil pour les petites taches, le système de gestion des écrans multiple est super que ce soit en recopie ou en étendu, vraiment rien à redire. J'ai joué en regardant la vidé pendant un petit quart d'heure et j'ai toujours pas entendu les ventilos du mac, et il a chauffé très raisonnablement.

Vraiment j'en suis ravi, moi qui avais peur de l'IRIS


----------



## max intosh (19 Décembre 2013)

j'ai depuis le 11 décembre un 750M, 16Go et ssd de 512. Rapidité fulgurante dans un silence de cathédrale, les ventilos ne se sont jamais mis en route, il ne chauffe pas (tests sur Logic X et Aperture). Pour cause d'absence de chez moi, je n'ai pu encore le tester à fond, mais c'est une fabuleuse machine, de loin le meilleur des 15 Mac que j'ai eus ou ai encore. 
C'est un écran Samsung, et j'ai constaté que le blanc (par exemple d'une page vierge Word),est "moins blanc" que sur mon Unibody 13 pouces de 2010, vraiment blanc lui, les 2 côte à cote, luminosité à 50. C'est plutôt un blanc cassé, tirant un peu sur le jaune-ivoire. Pour retrouver du vrai blanc sur le 15p, il faut monter la luminosité. Ca ne me gêne pas outre mesure, ça peut même être plus reposant, mais je me pose la question de la fidélité des couleurs quand je vais utiliser Final Cut ou Aperture. 
Autre petit souci, j'ai utilisé Assistant Migration pour transférer de l'ancien vers le nouveau, et la connexion firewire par l'adaptateur Thunderbolt/firewire ne marche pas, les 2 ordis n'arrivent pas à se connecter entre eux. je suis ensuite passé par ethernet, ils se reconnaissent l'un l'autre, mais dès que je commence le transfert, l'assistant migration plante systématiquement. 
Je vais finir par faire comme d'hab, un coup de carboncopy, mais je voulais justement refaire un système propre, sans garder les résidus des OSX précédents (ça doit faire 4 depuis Leopard)
Sinon, pas de soucis de pixels, (au fait, comment on fait le test de rémanence?)


----------



## OSX (19 Décembre 2013)

Félicitation, pour le test d'écran c'est ici Retina MBP (rMBP) image-retention test


----------



## Darkn3xx (21 Décembre 2013)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Et voilà ! Je reviens sur Mac après 3 ans d'absence, Macbook Pro 13 late 2008 à l'époque que j'ai revendu il y a plusieurs années déjà.
> 
> J'ai commandé un MBPr 15 (i7 2.6, 16 Go RAM, 512 SSD, 750M, Apple Care 3 ans) qui sera autant ma machine perso que pro.
> 
> ...



Je viens faire un petit retour suite à la réception de ma machine le 18 décembre. Je l'utilise depuis quelques jours déjà et je ne regrette pas. L'écran est vraiment excellent (dalle Samsung), venant d'un écran non-retina c'est impressionnant au quotidien, revenir à un ancien écran serait difficile maintenant .

Sachant que j'avais pas touché OS X pendant plusieurs années, le début était un peu difficile mais je reprends vite mes marques, au passage le centre de notification de Mavericks est bien sympa. J'ai testé vite fait le SSD, plus de 700Mo/s en lecture et écriture ça décoiffe pas mal ^^.

J'ai aussi installé Windows 8.1 avec BootCamp (j'en ai besoin pour le travail). Ce fut un peu fastidieux, erreur à chaque fois. Obligé de supprimer d'abord la partition créée par BootCamp. D'en recréer une en exFat, de booter sur la clé USB en maintenant 'Alt' enfoncé au démarrage. En formatant la partition avec l'installeur de Windows l'installation s'effectue enfin sans erreur. Une fois les pilotes BootCamp 5 installés tout roule. Le Mac chauffe plus que sous MacOS même sans activité particulière. Je pense que cela est du au fait que sous Windows la 750M est utilisée d'office. J'ai testé un peu Far Cry 3 pour voir ce que ça donne le résultat est honnête, 30-35 fps en 1080p DX11 en baissant quelques options (surtout PostFX et Shadows). Ca n'a pas la puissance de ma tour 'gaming' (7950 Vapor-X overclockée) mais pour une machine qui fait 2kg et l'épaisseur d'une Flammenküche c'est suffisant pour du jeu occasionnel. De toute façon je n'ai plus vraiment le temps de jouer .

Niveau autonomie je n'ai pas encore vraiment pu tester la batterie mais je pense qu'elle doit être excellente comparée à la puissance de la machine (7-8h en utilisation classique).

Je trouve les haut-parleurs excellents, dans le test de Macg il est indiqué qu'ils manquent de basses, je suis impressionné par leur clarté et leur équilibre, le son donne bien, avec un petit effet 'spatial' et écouter de la musique reste très agréable. Ca reste subjectif mais c'est mon avis .

Que dire d'autre ? Que c'est rapide, fluide, etc... Rien de spécial à signaler, difficile de prendre la machine à défaut. Quand j'aurai un peu plus le temps je testerai de lancer plusieurs VM et d'occuper toute la RAM, avec 16Go je suis large.

J'ai quelques questions si jamais qqn passe par là et peut me renseigner :
- Impossible de revenir dans un dossier précédent dans le Finder avec le trackpad ou la touche Retour du clavier, c'est assez pénible. Il me semble que ça fonctionnait sous Lion, une solution ?
- Ma souris sans-fil Logitech G700 n'est pas reconnu par la dernière version du Logitech Gaming Software, pourtant OS X 10.9 est bien indiqué compatible sur la page de téléchargement. Donc impossible de configurer la souris.

Si jamais vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas, je passerai dans le coin de temps à autre .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Décembre 2013)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Je viens faire un petit retour suite à la réception de ma machine le 18 décembre. Je l'utilise depuis quelques jours déjà et je ne regrette pas. L'écran est vraiment excellent (dalle Samsung), venant d'un écran non-retina c'est impressionnant au quotidien, revenir à un ancien écran serait difficile maintenant .
> 
> Sachant que j'avais pas touché OS X pendant plusieurs années, le début était un peu difficile mais je reprends vite mes marques, au passage le centre de notification de Mavericks est bien sympa. J'ai testé vite fait le SSD, plus de 700Mo/s en lecture et écriture ça décoiffe pas mal ^^.
> 
> ...



Ca Massieur, c'est une feature ! Non, sérieusement, c'est le genre de truc mal torché qui montre bien que maintenant OS X est autant fini à la truelle que Windows... A part utiliser une alternative au Finder ou jesaisplusquelsoft pour ajouter des fonctionnalités au touchpad, il n'y a pas de solution.


----------



## max intosh (22 Décembre 2013)

OSX a dit:


> Félicitation, pour le test d'écran c'est ici Retina MBP (rMBP) image-retention test



Je viens d'essayer en utilisant Assistant Migration de récupérer mon ancien ordi à partir d'une sauvegarde toute neuve Time Capsule, il refuse de reconnaître la sauvegarde, alors que le disque apparait... Première fois que ça m'arrive depuis mes changements d'ordis précédents, donc problème logiciel à régler rapidement. 
Donc demain Carbon Copy.

Sinon, machine absolument démente autant qu'hallucinante, entre l'écran Retina et la rapidité fulgurante (du style ouvrir Aperture avec sa bibliothèque en 2 secondes, Logic X en 3 secondes). Silence total, une Rolls avec un moteur de Ferrari.
Aucun problème (pour l'instant) de pixels ou rémanence à l'écran, bref, suis plus que ravi de cette bécane de course qui explose tous mes précédents ou actuels Mac (dont mon Imac haut de gamme 2011).
Si je dois la définir, un seul mot: incroyable! 
Une nouvelle expérience de l'informatique, totalement inédite (ce qu'elle aurait dû être depuis son apparition... j'ai eu un Atari et un Pc ms-dos en 87...). Enfin cela a un sens, une adéquation totale entre la puissance des logiciels et celle du hardware, et surtout, je le répète, l'immédiateté incroyable. Car, plus que la puissance, hors les pros de la vidéo ou du graphisme, qu'est-ce qu'on demande au quotidien? Qu'un logiciel, même lourd, apparaisse immédiatement, et encore mieux, qu'un projet créé sur ce logiciel le fasse aussi. 
La fin de la roue qui tourne? Et oui, la roue tourne.
Là, en écrivant, 3 heures que je suis dessus, Safari, vidéos youtube, Mail, Logic X, il reste froid comme un yaourt au frigo, je n'ai toujours pas entendu le son des ventilos, j'espère pouvoir l'entendre un jour, c'est bizarre mais ce silence absolu finit par troubler un peu...
Bref, génial!


----------



## bravour (28 Décembre 2013)

Je vous expose à nouveau mon soucis de surchauffe, juste sur un enregistrement de 177photos  sous LR, sans aucunes autre taches en arriére plan, j'oscille entre 80 et 100°C, au bout de 140photos copié, l'ordinateur a redémarré avec le message d'erreur habituel du reboot Apple...

Voici une capture :
Température sur la barre menu en haut à gauche.


----------



## Jean-marie B (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le Mbp 15" rétina depuis le 14/09/13.

Ecran Samsung
SSD 512 GB Samsung
I7 2,7 Ghz
Ram 16 GB
Intel HD 4000 + Nvidia GT 650 M

A ce jour pas de soucis, c'est une très bonne machine.


----------



## Toinou_ (30 Décembre 2013)

bravour a dit:


> Je vous expose à nouveau mon soucis de surchauffe, juste sur un enregistrement de 177photos  sous LR, sans aucunes autre taches en arriére plan, j'oscille entre 80 et 100°C, au bout de 140photos copié, l'ordinateur a redémarré avec le message d'erreur habituel du reboot Apple...
> 
> Voici une capture :
> Température sur la barre menu en haut à gauche.



Salut Bravour, j'ai à peu près le même souci, je tourne généralement autour des 50° alors même que je ne fais que de l'internet en ce moment... Tu as essayé une réinitialisation du SMC ? (Et même monté à 90° parce que les proco se sont énervé à cause d'un onglet chrome utilisant du flash...)

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'ai ouvert un post concernant les surchauffe pour les 15" late 2013 ici 
Perso, ça n'a rien changé, semblerait que l'utilisation d'un logiciel tierce puisse empêcher les ventilos de se mettre en route, je vais tenter de quitter istat et reset le SMC et tester


----------



## k.greg (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 
tout nouveau dans le monde du Mac. Je fais part de mes impressions sur le 15 après un mois d'utilisation. J'ai opté pour la version sans GPU 750 m (pas besoin de 3D, pas non plus de jeux) pour de la bureautique et du montage vidéo. J'ai choisi les options 2,3 (pour accélérer les temps d'encodage vidéo) et 16 Go bien évidemment.
Je tiens à plaider en faveur de ce modèle d'entrée de gamme souvent décrié pour son absence de GPU dédié. Dans mon cas précis, elle ne présente que des avantages. Beaucoup évoquent la surchauffe de l'ordinateur. Je n'ai jamais pu la tester. J'entend uniquement le ventilateur s'allumer quand je lance un rendu après avoir fini un montage (j'abandonne en général mon mac à ce moment là et le laisse turbiner tranquillement). Le mac reste la plupart du temps froid comme du marbre même en utilisation intensive sous première avec plusieurs pistes avchd qui tournent en même temps et des effets. Bref que du positif pour moi:
- lancement des applications instantanément (sauf des gros trucs genres première qui prennent quelques secondes).
- allumage hyper rapide.
- durée de la batterie impressionnante.
- le silence de fonctionnement.
- quel ssd!!! On peut complètement se passer de disque externe pour du montage vidéo tellement il est rapide.
- l'écran hyper agréable à regarder et peu fatiguant.

Bref un vrai bonheur. Une machine à conseiller pour les amateurs de photos et de vidéo (mais pas de jeux dans ma config).


----------



## DJ-Snowly (1 Février 2014)

Macbook Pro Retina 15" commandé ! 

J'ai pris le modèle haut de gamme avec la 750M et j'ai pris l'option 1To pour le SSD. Pour un total donc de 2634 euros avec ma réduction Apple On Campus  .

Vivement son arrivé à la maison.


----------



## Vermilion (2 Février 2014)

k.greg a dit:


> Je tiens à plaider en faveur de ce modèle d'entrée de gamme souvent décrié pour son absence de GPU dédié. Dans mon cas précis, elle ne présente que des avantages. Beaucoup évoquent la surchauffe de l'ordinateur.





Tu n'as donc pas de surchauffe au niveau du quadcore ? 

C'est vrai aussi que tout le monde gueule et parle de régression alors que ce segment de gamme n'existait tout simplement pas avant.

Perso, si j'avais du prendre un 15" ça aurait été celui-ci (Iris Pro sans la Nvidia).

Le seul défaut c'est son prix. On aurait quand même pu avoir, pour 1999 de base, les 16 Go par défaut (ou alors mieux le 512 Go de SSD).

Je me pose une question, combien de ventilateurs a cette machine du coup ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2014)

Vermilion a dit:


> Je me pose une question, combien de ventilateurs a cette machine du coup ?


Deux ventilateurs (si j'en crois ce lien : MacBook Pro 15" Retina Display Late 2013 Teardown - iFixit)


----------



## Vermilion (2 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Deux ventilateurs (si j'en crois ce lien : MacBook Pro 15" Retina Display Late 2013 Teardown - iFixit)



Ah merci pour le lien 

En plus j'avais déjà cherché plusieurs fois mais je ne trouvais que le démontage de la configuration haut de gamme...


----------



## Gégés (2 Février 2014)

bravour a dit:


> Je vous expose à nouveau mon soucis de surchauffe, juste sur un enregistrement de 177photos  sous LR, sans aucunes autre taches en arriére plan, j'oscille entre 80 et 100°C, au bout de 140photos copié, l'ordinateur a redémarré avec le message d'erreur habituel du reboot Apple...
> 
> Voici une capture :
> Température sur la barre menu en haut à gauche.



Je doute que ce soit un problème de surchauffe. Avec un retina 2012, je dépasse allègrement les 100C pendant plusieurs heures que ce soit avec Blender, FCPX, ou Handbrake.

Pour tester ta théorie de surchauffe, il te suffit de télécharger Handbrake et d'encoder un gros fichier.  Si ça ne chauffe pas assez, regardes une video flash en même temps ou fais un rendu iMovie. Tu verras bien si ton Mac plante... Si oui, il y a effectivement un problème de surchauffe, si non alors il faut chercher ailleurs...


P.S. Si tu fais tourner la commande "pmset -g thermlog" depuis terminal, tu peux savoir en temps réel si ton CPU ralentit la fréquence afin de prévenir une surchauffe. 

Une valeur de 100 pour CPU_Speed_Limit indique que ton processeur ne réduit pas sa fréquence, une valeur inférieure signifie que le processeur abaisse la fréquence pour parer à une surchauffe (phénomène du "throttling"). 

Exemple de ralentissement:

$ pmset -g thermlog
02.02.14 15:42:17 UTC+1  CPU Power notify
	CPU_Scheduler_Limit 	= 100
	CPU_Available_CPUs 	= 8
        CPU_Speed_Limit 	= 97
02.02.14 15:40:19 UTC+1  CPU Power notify
	CPU_Scheduler_Limit 	= 100
	CPU_Available_CPUs 	= 8
	CPU_Speed_Limit 	= 97
02.02.14 15:40:19 UTC+1  CPU Power notify
	CPU_Scheduler_Limit 	= 100
	CPU_Available_CPUs 	= 8
	CPU_Speed_Limit 	= 94

Sans ralentissement, tu ne recevras qu'une notification unique:

Note: No thermal warning level has been recorded   <----- Signifie qu'il n'y à rien à signaler.
02.02.14 15:52:26 UTC+1  CPU Power notify
	CPU_Scheduler_Limit 	= 100
	CPU_Available_CPUs 	= 8
	CPU_Speed_Limit 	= 100     <----- Aucun ralentissement


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Février 2014)

Ce topic est intéressant : rMBP throttling and overheating - MacRumors Forums


----------



## MrFoulek (2 Février 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un iMac 21,5" late 2012 haut de gamme et j'ai vraiment besoin d'un portable, j'hésite entre un MBPR 13" et 15".. En le déplacant régulièrement le poids se fait vraiment  ressentir ? (2 kg pour le 15" et 1,5 pour le 13"..)

Ma mère possède un MBA 13" et il est vraiment léger quoi.. Mais j'ai vraiment envie d'un écran Retina et un quadcore pour l'achat d'un MBPR 15" donc plutôt opté 15 que 13 finalement..

Merci à vous !

_PS: Au passage je le vend mon *iMac 21,5" late 2012* sous garantie Apple Care jusqu'à Janvier 2016 pour les intéressés.. config dans ma signature !
Et la dalle est neuve (changée via Apple Care)_


----------



## Nicolasdn (3 Février 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai un iMac 21,5" late 2012 haut de gamme et j'ai vraiment besoin d'un portable, j'hésite entre un MBPR 13" et 15".. En le déplacant régulièrement le poids se fait vraiment  ressentir ? (2 kg pour le 15" et 1,5 pour le 13"..)
> 
> ...



Tout dépend de ton utilisation, moi j' ai opté pour le 15 avec la carte nvidia car la puce intel ne suffit pas pour du final cut/première en 1080p, maintenant, si tu n' as pas de besoins graphiques énormes, je me pencherait sur un 13'


----------



## MrFoulek (3 Février 2014)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Tout dépend de ton utilisation, moi j' ai opté pour le 15 avec la carte nvidia car la puce intel ne suffit pas pour du final cut/première en 1080p, maintenant, si tu n' as pas de besoins graphiques énormes, je me pencherait sur un 13'



Bah enfaite j'aimerais bien faire tourner une machine virtuelle (via Parallels Desktop 9), jouer de temps en temps à un jeu assez ancien (Counter Strike Source), et autrement c'est tout ce qui est de plus basique comme utilisation (internet, mails, téléchargements, films..)

Question, est ce que via le port HDMI du MBPR je peux connecter ma PS3 par exemple pour pouvoir utiliser le MBPR comme écran ???

Merci


----------



## DJ-Snowly (3 Février 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> Bah enfaite j'aimerais bien faire tourner une machine virtuelle (via Parallels Desktop 9), jouer de temps en temps à un jeu assez ancien (Counter Strike Source), et autrement c'est tout ce qui est de plus basique comme utilisation (internet, mails, téléchargements, films..)
> 
> Question, est ce que via le port HDMI du MBPR je peux connecter ma PS3 par exemple pour pouvoir utiliser le MBPR comme écran ???
> 
> Merci



Salut,

Pour une machine virtuel, les deux Macbook Pro sont largement capable de faire tourner un autre OS sans broncher, du moment que tu en demandes pas des tonnes. Après, soit plus précis, que vas-tu faire dans cette VM ? Tu comptes jouer sur ta machine virtuel ?

En soit le Macbook Pro Retina 13" peux largement faire tourner CS: Source (Mon vieux Macbook Pro de 2010 le fait tourner sans soucis...). Après jouer dans une VM je sais pas trop, peut être que ça fonctionne bien mais difficile à dire. Il n'est jamais vraiment recommander de jouer à travers une VM. Bootcamp est bien plus efficace pour ça. 

Pour ta dernière question, le port HDMI sur la plupart des ordinateurs portables et sur les Macs est une _sortie_ HDMI. Par conséquent elle ne sert qu'a envoyer la vidéo et non pas à la recevoir. Donc la réponse est non.


----------



## MrFoulek (3 Février 2014)

Salut *Dj-Snowly*,

Super dans ce cas, je pensais que peut être cela se ferais ressentir au niveau d'un bicoeur au lieu d'un quadricoeur ! 
Non sur ma machine virtuelle rien de bien méchant faire tourner quelques programmes windows pas très très gourmands ! 

Pour CS Source qui est quand même un jeu assez ancien, autant jouer depuis Mac pas besoin de BootCamp je doute que les performances soient beaucoup plus accrues sur Windows si ?

D'accord merci bien ! Et via Thunderbolt tu penses que c'est possible ? Avec un adaptateur ou je ne sais quoi.. 
Je sais la plupart d'entre vous vont me dire achètes toi une télévision mais c'est juste pour "dépanner" à certains déplacement lorsque je pars en week end quelque part où il n'y a pas de télévision avec port HDMI justement.. En TB cela devrait être possible non ?

Merci de ta réponse c'est sympa


----------



## DJ-Snowly (3 Février 2014)

MrFoulek a dit:


> Salut *Dj-Snowly*,
> 
> Super dans ce cas, je pensais que peut être cela se ferais ressentir au niveau d'un bicoeur au lieu d'un quadricoeur !
> Non sur ma machine virtuelle rien de bien méchant faire tourner quelques programmes windows pas très très gourmands !
> ...




Le Macbook Pro Retina 13" sera largement assez puissant pour faire ce que tu lui demandes avec une VM dans ce cas. Juste qu'il te faut au moins 8Go de RAM, les machines virtuelles consomment souvent beaucoup. 

CS:Source tourne très bien depuis Steam sur Mac, certes tu peux gagner quelques FPS sur Windows, mais sachant qu'il tourne déjà normalement à plus de 60FPS sur OS X, je vois pas trop l'intérêt.

Et pour finir, je me répète je sais, mais même les ports Thunderbolts ne sont pas prévu pour ça. Tu ne pourras rien afficher d'autre sur ton écran que ton système.


----------



## k.greg (3 Février 2014)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Tout dépend de ton utilisation, moi j' ai opté pour le 15 avec la carte nvidia car la puce intel ne suffit pas pour du final cut/première en 1080p, maintenant, si tu n' as pas de besoins graphiques énormes, je me pencherait sur un 13'



Euh l'iris pro est plus performante que la nvidia en opencl. J'ai pris la version sans nvidia et ça marche nickel en 1080 sous première et fcp. Et surtout ça chauffe nettement moins (j'imagine). Hors jeux et effet 3D (aftereffect motion), la nvidia a un intérêt très relatif.


----------



## MrFoulek (3 Février 2014)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Le Macbook Pro Retina 13" sera largement assez puissant pour faire ce que tu lui demandes avec une VM dans ce cas. Juste qu'il te faut au moins 8Go de RAM, les machines virtuelles consomment souvent beaucoup.
> 
> CS:Source tourne très bien depuis Steam sur Mac, certes tu peux gagner quelques FPS sur Windows, mais sachant qu'il tourne déjà normalement à plus de 60FPS sur OS X, je vois pas trop l'intérêt.
> 
> Et pour finir, je me répète je sais, mais même les ports Thunderbolts ne sont pas prévu pour ça. Tu ne pourras rien afficher d'autre sur ton écran que ton système.



Super merci de tes réponses !
Oui, je pense prendre le MBPR avec 512 Go et 8 Go de RAM histoire d'être tranquil 

D'accord merci quand même tant pis :rateau:


----------



## DJ-Snowly (4 Février 2014)

k.greg a dit:


> Euh l'iris pro est plus performante que la nvidia en opencl. J'ai pris la version sans nvidia et ça marche nickel en 1080 sous première et fcp. Et surtout ça chauffe nettement moins (j'imagine). Hors jeux et effet 3D (aftereffect motion), la nvidia a un intérêt très relatif.



L'Iris Pro n'est bonne qu'a l'OpenCL et uniquement à ça ! Dès qu'il s'agit de pousser un peu dans les performances, qu'il s'agit d'OpenGL ou DirectX, l'Iris Pro est vraiment loin... Donc faut pas pousser, certes c'est une bonne puce pour des trucs de base, mais elle n'est en rien fait pour réaliser du montage vidéo poussé, ou de la 3D (Ce qu'on attend pourtant surtout d'une CG).


----------



## k.greg (5 Février 2014)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> L'Iris Pro n'est bonne qu'a l'OpenCL et uniquement à ça ! Dès qu'il s'agit de pousser un peu dans les performances, qu'il s'agit d'OpenGL ou DirectX, l'Iris Pro est vraiment loin... Donc faut pas pousser, certes c'est une bonne puce pour des trucs de base, mais elle n'est en rien fait pour réaliser du montage vidéo poussé, ou de la 3D (Ce qu'on attend pourtant surtout d'une CG).



Je répondais à l'argumentaire du mec qui disait avoir pris le modèle au-dessus pour pouvoir faire du 1080p sous Premiere et FCPX. FCPX fonctionne avec OpenCL. C'est tout à fait fluide sans la carte dédiée. Pour du montage, l'argument ne fonctionne. Après c'est sûr que la machine est beaucoup plus polyvalente (mais plus chère).


----------



## Nicolasdn (5 Février 2014)

k.greg a dit:


> Je répondais à l'argumentaire du mec qui disait avoir pris le modèle au-dessus pour pouvoir faire du 1080p sous Premiere et FCPX. FCPX fonctionne avec OpenCL. C'est tout à fait fluide sans la carte dédiée. Pour du montage, l'argument ne fonctionne. Après c'est sûr que la machine est beaucoup plus polyvalente (mais plus chère).



Evidemment qu'il fonctionne... Si tu dois traiter des gros fichiers 1080p 60i/s, avec des traitements d'images conséquents, tu devras moins patienter devant le sablier avec une 750m qu' avec ta puce, ou alors prouve moi le contraire.

Au lieu de dire que mes arguments ne marchent pas, renseigne toi d' abord la prochaine fois:

Il y' a un comparatif a 4min50, quand il te démontre qu'il faut 42 sec pour stabiliser un clip avec la 750M et que pour le même clip avec l' Iris, il faut 80s, on passe quand même du simple au double

15" Retina MacBook Pro: GT 750M vs Iris Pro vs GT 650M Review! (2013/2014) - YouTube

Même avec mon 15' 750M 16Gb, je dois déjà souvent attendre longtemps devant mon ordi, alors sans la carte dédiée, je te souhaite bonne chance


----------



## k.greg (5 Février 2014)

Nicolasdn a dit:


> Evidemment qu'il fonctionne... Si tu dois traiter des gros fichiers 1080p 60i/s, avec des traitements d'images conséquents, tu devras moins patienter devant le sablier avec une 750m qu' avec ta puce, ou alors prouve moi le contraire.
> 
> Au lieu de dire que mes arguments ne marchent pas, renseigne toi d' abord la prochaine fois:
> 
> ...



Compares-tu les config? Ou les 2 cartes ? 2 fois + ram et un processeur plus rapide... Les différences observées ne sont pas imputables qu'à la carte. Dans le cas précis que tu cites, le modèle précédent avec la 650m se fait encore plus laminé (120 s). Qu'entends-tu d'ailleurs par stabiliser le clip??? C'est contradictoire avec le rôle de la carte. L'effet utilisé est Optical Flow (soit ralenti). Je peux me tromper mais tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur l'intérêt de la 750 m est lié à la 3D (ce que montre d'ailleurs le test frame par secondes, effet particulier sur aftereffect...). Désactive ta carte dédiée en utilisant FCPx, tu nous diras le résultat. Gain du simple au double? Beaucoup de latence entre les actions, saut de frame dans la fenêtre de visualisation...


----------



## Nicolasdn (6 Février 2014)

k.greg a dit:


> Compares-tu les config? Ou les 2 cartes ? 2 fois + ram et un processeur plus rapide... Les différences observées ne sont pas imputables qu'à la carte. Dans le cas précis que tu cites, le modèle précédent avec la 650m se fait encore plus laminé (120 s). Qu'entends-tu d'ailleurs par stabiliser le clip??? C'est contradictoire avec le rôle de la carte. L'effet utilisé est Optical Flow (soit ralenti). Je peux me tromper mais tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur l'intérêt de la 750 m est lié à la 3D (ce que montre d'ailleurs le test frame par secondes, effet particulier sur aftereffect...). Désactive ta carte dédiée en utilisant FCPx, tu nous diras le résultat. Gain du simple au double? Beaucoup de latence entre les actions, saut de frame dans la fenêtre de visualisation...



J' essaye juste de dire que la carte graphique dédiée reste quand même plus appropriée pour du montage vidéo que la puce, je ne dit pas que la puce ne vaut rien (au contraire, bravo a Intel pour cette puce), mais sur des gros montages. Je suis certain que la Nvidia a son utilité

Je ferais bien un comparatif mais je ne trouve pas comment utiliser l' Iris sur Final Cut, l' ordi switch direct sur la 750M...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai reçu il y a quelques instant mon nouveau MBPr 15", configuration haut de gamme avec SSD de 1To. Il est vraiment magnifique est d'une rapidité fulgurante ! Mais voilà, j'ai l'impression que mon écran tire un peu vers le jaune... j'ai comparé avec le MBPr 13" de mon frère et mon écran parait un peu plus foncé que le siens sur un fond blanc. Je sais pas si je suis parano ou pas. Mais bon, sur une machine à 3000 euros, comprenez que je soit pointilleux.

Pensez-vous que je devrais aller à l'Apple Store avec pour comparer auprès d'un autre modèle comme le miens ? Voir même demander un échange ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Nicolasdn (10 Février 2014)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> J'ai reçu il y a quelques instant mon nouveau MBPr 15", configuration haut de gamme avec SSD de 1To. Il est vraiment magnifique est d'une rapidité fulgurante ! Mais voilà, j'ai l'impression que mon écran tire un peu vers le jaune... j'ai comparé avec le MBPr 13" de mon frère et mon écran parait un peu plus foncé que le siens sur un fond blanc. Je sais pas si je suis parano ou pas. Mais bon, sur une machine à 3000 euros, comprenez que je soit pointilleux.
> ...


Tous les écrans rétina tirent un peu vers le jaune, mais tu peux corriger cela avec la calibration des couleurs


----------



## Vermilion (10 Février 2014)

Hello,

D'ailleurs, auriez-vous des profils colorimétriques (.icc) pour les deux différentes dalles du MBP (Samsung/LG) ?

Je sais qu'il vaut mieux le faire soit même avec une sonde car deux mêmes modèles d'écrans peuvent différer selon divers critères, mais c'est surtout histoire de se rapprocher d'une calibration idéale


----------



## Avatarbarefoot (11 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je viens de faire le grand pas dans l'univers des Mac, je me suis commander le MBP 15" Rétina de base.

Mon utilisation va juste être traitement de texte, et des petits montages vidéos de films de vacances (GoPro et Caméra HD).

Pensez-vous que la puce Iris Pro va être suffisante pour cette usage sachant que ce n'est pas du montage vidéo professionnel ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## dany15 (11 Juillet 2014)

largement , je fait moi même du montage vidéo sur mon 15 rétina avec cette config, et ç'est nickel, aucun problème


----------

